# ألوهية المسيح فى القرآن



## ++menooo++ (3 مارس 2006)

*ألوهية المسيح فى القرآن*



ألوهية المسيح فى القرآن

بجد مش بهزار وكلام فاضى 

اقرء وانت تحكم

يؤمن اليهود بالمسيح (المسيا) ويوجد مئات من النبوات فى كتبهم المقدسة ولكنهم لا يؤمنون بالسيد المسيح الذى يؤمن به المسيحيين لأن اليهود يريدون قائداً يرأس أمتهم اليهودية , والمسيحية تؤمن بما جاء فى كتب اليهود الموحى بها وتستخرج منها جميع النبوات الدالة على مجئ المسيح وتثبت أنه هو هو المسيا الآتى من قبل الرب , ولا يؤمن كل من اليهودية والمسيحية بالإسلام أو بـ الله إلاه القمر الوثنى والحجر الأسود أو بالقرآن ككتاب قادم من إله سمائى أو بمحمد نبى الإسلام نبياً له وحى سمائى , وبالرغم من أن الكثيرين يكرهون فى البحث فى القرآن والإسلام إلا أن الإسلام فرض نفسه على الجميع وعلينا نفهم رد فعل المسلم القادم من القرآن , وأتضح بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أنه لا يوجد مسلم يفهم القرآن اليوم أو أى مسلم فهم القرآن منذ أن حرق عثمان بن عفان 21 قرآناً للنبى وأخترع قرآناً هو الذى بيد المسلمين اليوم اى خلال التاريخ الإسلامى كله .



أنا هو الكائن

الكلمـــات الآتيــــة تعنى السيد المسيح : - 

أنـــــــا - هــــو - أنـــا هـــو - أنــا هــو الكــائن - أنــا الكــائن -  الكــائن  

الأسماء أو الكلمات السابقة تستعمل للأشارة إلى كلمة الرب الكائنة فى المسيح  



والسؤال لماذا تم تغيير اسم الإله الحقيقى ؟؟ تتجه أصابع الإتهام إلى عثمان بن عفان عن أخطاء القرآن الجغرافية والتاريخية والنحوية واللغوية والعلمية وإضافة أسماء غير عربية وتغيير اسماء الأنبياء وإذا عددنا ما فى القرآن فإنه يحتاج إلى كتاب كامل وقد أخذ عثمان قرآنه أخذه من كل مصدر متاح فى عصرة والمصادر الغير إلهية تكون دائما قابلة للطعن والشك والتجريح والتحليل , وقد إضطررنا للبحث فى القرآن كدين مقارن لوحشية المسلمين اليوم وقتلهم بالذبح والنحر لرقاب بنى البشر , وإغتصابهم الأرض والعرض وخطف النساء وتخديرهم , كما أن هناك أمر إلهى من المسيح ذاته فى البحث فى الكتب والقرآن كتاب وقد فوجئت أن القرآن يشهد بألوهية المسيح ولم أصدق عينى وأنا أقرأ هذا العدد الهائل من الآيات القرآنية 

َالمسيح يقول عن نفسه : " أنَا الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكِ هُوَ"

الإصحاح الرابع

قَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ:«أَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مَسِيَّا، الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ الْمَسِيحُ، يَأْتِي. فَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُخْبِرُنَا بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ». 26 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ:«أَنَا الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكِ هُوَ».
الإنجيل يقول عن المسيح : " هــو " 
27 وَعِنْدَ ذلِكَ جَاءَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ، وَكَانُوا يَتَعَجَّبُونَ أَنَّهُ يَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَ امْرَأَةٍ. وَلكِنْ لَمْ يَقُلْ أَحَدٌ: «مَاذَا تَطْلُبُ؟» أَوْ «لِمَاذَا تَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَهَا؟» 28 فَتَرَكَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ جَرَّتَهَا وَمَضَتْ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ وَقَالَتْ لِلنَّاسِ: 29 «هَلُمُّوا انْظُرُوا إِنْسَانًا قَالَ لِي كُلَّ مَا فَعَلْتُ. أَلَعَلَّ هذَا هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ؟». 30 فَخَرَجُوا مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ وَأَتَوْا إِلَيْهِ.

يوحنا 5 :15 فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ لِلَّذِي شُفِي لا يحل لك أن تحمل سريرك يوم السبت فقال لهم الذى أبرأنى قال لى هذا فسألوه اليهود من هو وعندما تكلم المسيح معه  َمَضَى الإِنْسَانُ وَأَخْبَرَ الْيَهُودَ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الَّذِي أَبْرَأَهُ. 16 وَلِهذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْرُدُونَ يَسُوعَ، وَيَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ، لأَنَّهُ عَمِلَ هذَا فِي سَبْتٍ. 17 فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ». 18 فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ، بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضًا إِنَّ الإِلهَ أَبُوهُ، مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِالإِلهِ..
َ

يوحنا 7

 فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ أُورُشَلِيمَ:«أَلَيْسَ هذَا هُوَ الَّذِي يَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ؟ 26 وَهَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ جِهَارًا وَلاَ يَقُولُونَ لَهُ شَيْئًا! أَلَعَلَّ الرُّؤَسَاءَ عَرَفُوا يَقِينًا أَنَّ هذَا هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ حَقًّا؟ 27 وَلكِنَّ هذَا نَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ، وَأَمَّا الْمَسِيحُ فَمَتَى جَاءَ لاَ يَعْرِفُ أَحَدٌ مِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ».

28 فَنَادَى يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ قِائِلاً: «تَعْرِفُونَنِي وَتَعْرِفُونَ مِنْ أَيْنَ أَنَا، وَمِنْ نَفْسِي لَمْ آتِ، بَلِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ حَق، الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُ. 29 أَنَا أَعْرِفُهُ لأَنِّي مِنْهُ، وَهُوَ أَرْسَلَنِي». 30 فَطَلَبُوا أَنْ يُمْسِكُوهُ، وَلَمْ يُلْقِ أَحَدٌ يَدًا عَلَيْهِ، لأَنَّ سَاعَتَهُ لَمْ تَكُنْ قَدْ جَاءَتْ بَعْدُ. 31 فَآمَنَ بِهِ كَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الْجَمْعِ، وَقَالُوا:«أَلَعَلَّ الْمَسِيحَ مَتَى جَاءَ يَعْمَلُ آيَاتٍ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ هذِهِ الَّتِي عَمِلَهَا هذَا؟».



المسيح يقول عن نفسه : " أنَا  هُوَ لا تخافــو "

يوحنا 6

 وَلَمَّا كَانَ الْمَسَاءُ نَزَلَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ إِلَى الْبَحْرِ، 17 فَدَخَلُوا السَّفِينَةَ وَكَانُوا يَذْهَبُونَ إِلَى عَبْرِ الْبَحْرِ إِلَى كَفْرِنَاحُومَ. وَكَانَ الظَّلاَمُ قَدْ أَقْبَلَ، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ يَسُوعُ قَدْ أَتَى إِلَيْهِمْ. 18 وَهَاجَ الْبَحْرُ مِنْ رِيحٍ عَظِيمَةٍ تَهُبُّ. 19 فَلَمَّا كَانُوا قَدْ جَذَّفُوا نَحْوَ خَمْسٍ وَعِشْرِينَ أَوْ ثَلاَثِينَ غَلْوَةً، نَظَرُوا يَسُوعَ مَاشِيًا عَلَى الْبَحْرِ مُقْتَرِبًا مِنَ السَّفِينَةِ، فَخَافُوا. 20 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«أَنَا هُوَ، لاَ تَخَافُوا!». 21 فَرَضُوا أَنْ يَقْبَلُوهُ فِي السَّفِينَةِ. وَلِلْوَقْتِ صَارَتِ السَّفِينَةُ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي كَانُوا ذَاهِبِينَ إِلَيْهَا

يوحنا 8
ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضًا قَائِلاً:«أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فَلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ». 13 فَقَالَ لَهُ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ: «أَنْتَ تَشْهَدُ لِنَفْسِكَ. شَهَادَتُكَ لَيْسَتْ حَقًّا». 14 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«وَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَشْهَدُ لِنَفْسِي فَشَهَادَتِي حَق، لأَنِّي أَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ أَتَيْتُ وَإِلَى أَيْنَ أَذْهَبُ. وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلاَ تَعْلَمُونَ مِنْ أَيْنَ آتِي وَلاَ إِلَى أَيْنَ أَذْهَبُ. 15 أَنْتُمْ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ تَدِينُونَ، أَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ أَدِينُ أَحَدًا. 16 وَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَنَا أَدِينُ فَدَيْنُونَتِي حَق، لأَنِّي لَسْتُ وَحْدِي، بَلْ أَنَا وَالآبُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. 17 وَأَيْضًا فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ مَكْتُوبٌ أَنَّ شَهَادَةَ رَجُلَيْنِ حَق: 18 أَنَا هُوَ الشَّاهِدُ لِنَفْسِي، وَيَشْهَدُ لِي الآبُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي». 19 فَقَالُوا لَهُ:«أَيْنَ هُوَ أَبُوكَ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَنِي أَنَا وَلاَ أَبِي. لَوْ عَرَفْتُمُونِي لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضًا

المسيح يقول عن نفسه : " أنَا "

 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ. 48 أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. 49 آبَاؤُكُمْ أَكَلُوا الْمَنَّ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَمَاتُوا. 50 هذَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ النَّازِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، لِكَيْ يَأْكُلَ مِنْهُ الإِنْسَانُ وَلاَ يَمُوتَ. 51 أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. إِنْ أَكَلَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ هذَا الْخُبْزِ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَالْخُبْزُ الَّذِي أَنَا أُعْطِي هُوَ جَسَدِي الَّذِي أَبْذِلُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ حَيَاةِ الْعَالَمِ».


نَفْسَهُ حَتَّى يَقُولُ: حَيْثُ أَمْضِي أَنَا لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَنْ تَأْتُوا؟». 23 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَسْفَلُ، أَمَّا أَنَا فَمِنْ فَوْقُ. أَنْتُمْ مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ، أَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ. 24 فَقُلْتُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ، لأَنَّكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ». 25 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «مَنْ أَنْتَ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«أَنَا مِنَ الْبَدْءِ مَا أُكَلِّمُكُمْ أَيْضًا بِهِ. 26 إِنَّ لِي أَشْيَاءَ كَثِيرَةً أَتَكَلَّمُ وَأَحْكُمُ بِهَا مِنْ نَحْوِكُمْ، لكِنَّ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ حَق. وَأَنَا مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْهُ، فَهذَا أَقُولُهُ لِلْعَالَمِ». 27 وَلَمْ يَفْهَمُوا أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَقُولُ لَهُمْ عَنِ الآبِ. 28 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«مَتَى رَفَعْتُمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ، فَحِينَئِذٍ تَفْهَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ، وَلَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ شَيْئًا مِنْ نَفْسِي، بَلْ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهذَا كَمَا عَلَّمَنِي أَبِي. 29 وَالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ مَعِي، وَلَمْ يَتْرُكْنِي الآبُ وَحْدِي، لأَنِّي فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ أَفْعَلُ مَا يُرْضِيهِ».

المسيح يقول عن نفسه : " أنَا كــائن " وهذا هو الإسم الإلهى الذى سمعه موسى من الإله 
فَأَجَاب الْيَهُودُ وَقَالُوا لَهُ:«أَلَسْنَا نَقُولُ حَسَنًا: إِنَّكَ سَامِرِيٌّ وَبِكَ شَيْطَانٌ؟» 49 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ:«أَنَا لَيْسَ بِي شَيْطَانٌ، لكِنِّي أُكْرِمُ أَبِي وَأَنْتُمْ تُهِينُونَنِي. 50 أَنَا لَسْتُ أَطْلُبُ مَجْدِي. يُوجَدُ مَنْ يَطْلُبُ وَيَدِينُ. 51 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظُ كَلاَمِي فَلَنْ يَرَى الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ». 52 فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ:الآنَ عَلِمْنَا أَنَّ بِكَ شَيْطَانًا. قَدْ مَاتَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ، وَأَنْتَ تَقُولُ:إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظُ كَلاَمِي فَلَنْ يَذُوقَ الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 53 أَلَعَلَّكَ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ أَبِينَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ الَّذِي مَاتَ؟ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ مَاتُوا. مَنْ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ؟» 54 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ:«إِنْ كُنْتُ أُمَجِّدُ نَفْسِي فَلَيْسَ مَجْدِي شَيْئًا. أَبِي هُوَ الَّذِي يُمَجِّدُنِي، الَّذِي تَقُولُونَ أَنْتُمْ إِنَّهُ إِلهُكُمْ، 55 وَلَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَعْرِفُهُ. وَإِنْ قُلْتُ إِنِّي لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُهُ أَكُونُ مِثْلَكُمْ كَاذِبًا، لكِنِّي أَعْرِفُهُ وَأَحْفَظُ قَوْلَهُ. 56 أَبُوكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ تَهَلَّلَ بِأَنْ يَرَى يَوْمِي فَرَأَى وَفَرِحَ». 57 فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ:«لَيْسَ لَكَ خَمْسُونَ سَنَةً بَعْدُ، أَفَرَأَيْتَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ؟» 58 قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ». 59 فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَاخْتَفَى وَخَرَجَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ مُجْتَازًا فِي وَسْطِهِمْ وَمَضَى هكَذَا

يوحنا 10

وَلَمْ تَسْمَعُوا. لِمَاذَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَسْمَعُوا أَيْضًا؟ أَلَعَلَّكُمْ أَنْتُمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَصِيرُوا لَهُ تَلاَمِيذَ؟» 28 فَشَتَمُوهُ وَقَالُوا:«أَنْتَ تِلْمِيذُ ذَاكَ، وَأَمَّا نَحْنُ فَإِنَّنَا تَلاَمِيذُ مُوسَى. 29 نَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مُوسَى كَلَّمَهُ الإِلهُ، وَأَمَّا هذَا فَمَا نَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ». 30 أَجَابَ الرَّجُلُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«إِنَّ فِي هذَا عَجَبًا! إِنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ مِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ، وَقَدْ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيَّ. 31 وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ الإِلهَ لاَ يَسْمَعُ لِلْخُطَاةِ. وَلكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَتَّقِي الإِلهَ وَيَفْعَلُ مَشِيئَتَهُ، فَلِهذَا يَسْمَعُ. 32 مُنْذُ الدَّهْرِ لَمْ يُسْمَعْ أَنَّ أَحَدًا فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْ مَوْلُودٍ أَعْمَى. 33 لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ هذَا مِنَ الإِلهِ لَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ شَيْئًا». 34 أجَابُوا وَقَالُوا لَهُ:«فِي الْخَطَايَا وُلِدْتَ أَنْتَ بِجُمْلَتِكَ، وَأَنْتَ تُعَلِّمُنَا!» فَأَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجًا.

35 فَسَمِعَ يَسُوعُ أَنَّهُمْ أَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجًا، فَوَجَدَهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«أَتُؤْمِنُ بِابْنِ الإِلهِ؟» 36 أَجَابَ ذَاكَ وَقَالَ: «مَنْ هُوَ يَا سَيِّدُ لأُومِنَ بِهِ؟» 37 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «قَدْ رَأَيْتَهُ، وَالَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَكَ هُوَ هُوَ!». 38 فَقَالَ: «أُومِنُ يَا سَيِّدُ!». وَسَجَدَ لَهُ.

يوحنا 11

قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ:«أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا، 26 وَكُلُّ مَنْ كَانَ حَيًّا وَآمَنَ بِي فَلَنْ يَمُوتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. أَتُؤْمِنِينَ بِهذَا؟» 27 قَالَتْ لَهُ:«نَعَمْ يَا سَيِّدُ. أَنَا قَدْ آمَنْتُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ الإِلهِ، الآتِي إِلَى الْعَالَمِ».
يوحنا 12

 فَلَمَّا كَانَ قَدْ غَسَلَ أَرْجُلَهُمْ وَأَخَذَ ثِيَابَهُ وَاتَّكَأَ أَيْضًا، قَالَ لَهُمْ:«أَتَفْهَمُونَ مَا قَدْ صَنَعْتُ بِكُمْ؟ 13 أَنْتُمْ تَدْعُونَنِي مُعَلِّمًا وَسَيِّدًا، وَحَسَنًا تَقُولُونَ، لأَنِّي أَنَا كَذلِكَ. 14 فَإِنْ كُنْتُ وَأَنَا السَّيِّدُ وَالْمُعَلِّمُ قَدْ غَسَلْتُ أَرْجُلَكُمْ، فَأَنْتُمْ يَجِبُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ يَغْسِلَ بَعْضُكُمْ أَرْجُلَ بَعْضٍ، 15 لأَنِّي أَعْطَيْتُكُمْ مِثَالاً، حَتَّى كَمَا صَنَعْتُ أَنَا بِكُمْ تَصْنَعُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا. 16 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ سَيِّدِهِ، وَلاَ رَسُولٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ مُرْسِلِهِ. 17 إِنْ عَلِمْتُمْ هذَا فَطُوبَاكُمْ إِنْ عَمِلْتُمُوهُ. 18 «لَسْتُ أَقُولُ عَنْ جَمِيعِكُمْ. أَنَا أَعْلَمُ الَّذِينَ اخْتَرْتُهُمْ. لكِنْ لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ: اَلَّذِي يَأْكُلُ مَعِي الْخُبْزَ رَفَعَ عَلَيَّ عَقِبَهُ. 19 أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الآنَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ، حَتَّى مَتَى كَانَ تُؤْمِنُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. 20 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمُ : الَّذِي يَقْبَلُ مَنْ أُرْسِلُهُ يَقْبَلُنِي، وَالَّذِي يَقْبَلُنِي يَقْبَلُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي».



يوحنا 18

قَالَ يَسُوعُ هذَا وَخَرَجَ مَعَ تَلاَمِيذِهِ إِلَى عَبْرِ وَادِي قَدْرُونَ، حَيْثُ كَانَ بُسْتَانٌ دَخَلَهُ هُوَ وَتَلاَمِيذُهُ. 2 وَكَانَ يَهُوذَا مُسَلِّمُهُ يَعْرِفُ الْمَوْضِعَ، لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ اجْتَمَعَ هُنَاكَ كَثِيرًا مَعَ تَلاَمِيذِهِ. 3 فَأَخَذَ يَهُوذَا الْجُنْدَ وَخُدَّامًا مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ، وَجَاءَ إِلَى هُنَاكَ بِمَشَاعِلَ وَمَصَابِيحَ وَسِلاَحٍ. 4 فَخَرَجَ يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ مَا يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ، وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟» 5 أَجَابُوهُ: «يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ». قَالَ لَهُمْ:«أَنَا هُوَ». وَكَانَ يَهُوذَا مُسَلِّمُهُ أَيْضًا وَاقِفًا مَعَهُمْ. 6 فَلَمَّا قَالَ لَهُمْ:«إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ»، رَجَعُوا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ وَسَقَطُوا عَلَى الأَرْضِ. 7 فَسَأَلَهُمْ أَيْضًا: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟» فَقَالُوا:«يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ». 8 أَجَابَ يَسُوع:«قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ: إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَنِي فَدَعُوا هؤُلاَءِ يَذْهَبُونَ». 9 لِيَتِمَّ الْقَوْلُ الَّذِي قَالَهُ: «إِنَّ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي لَمْ أُهْلِكْ مِنْهُمْ أَحَدًا»..

يوحنا 14 

  قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي. 7 لَوْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ عَرَفْتُمُونِي لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضًا. وَمِنَ الآنَ تَعْرِفُونَهُ وَقَدْ رَأَيْتُمُوهُ». 8 قَالَ لَهُ فِيلُبُّسُ:«يَا سَيِّدُ، أَرِنَا الآبَ وَكَفَانَا». 9 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَانًا هذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ، فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ: أَرِنَا الآبَ؟ 10 أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ؟ الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي، لكِنَّ الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ. 11 صَدِّقُونِي أَنِّي فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ، وَإِلاَّ فَصَدِّقُونِي لِسَبَبِ الأَعْمَالِ نَفْسِهَا. 12 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي فَالأَعْمَالُ الَّتِي أَنَا أَعْمَلُهَا يَعْمَلُهَا هُوَ أَيْضًا، وَيَعْمَلُ أَعْظَمَ مِنْهَا، لأَنِّي مَاضٍ إِلَى أَبِي. 13 وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ الآبُ بِالابْنِ. 14 إِنْ سَأَلْتُمْ شَيْئًا بِاسْمِي فَإِنِّي أَفْعَلُهُ

يوحنا 18

 أَجَابُوهُ: «يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ». قَالَ لَهُمْ:«أَنَا هُوَ». وَكَانَ يَهُوذَا مُسَلِّمُهُ أَيْضًا وَاقِفًا مَعَهُمْ. 6 فَلَمَّا قَالَ لَهُمْ:«إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ»، رَجَعُوا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ وَسَقَطُوا عَلَى الأَرْضِ. 7 فَسَأَلَهُمْ أَيْضًا: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟» فَقَالُوا:«يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ». 8 أَجَابَ يَسُوع:«قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ: إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَنِي فَدَعُوا هؤُلاَءِ يَذْهَبُونَ». 9 لِيَتِمَّ الْقَوْلُ الَّذِي قَالَهُ: «إِنَّ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي لَمْ أُهْلِكْ مِنْهُمْ أَحَدًا».
يوحنا 1 

 هُوَ الَّذِي يَأْتِي بَعْدِي، الَّذِي صَارَ قُدَّامِي، الَّذِي لَسْتُ بِمُسْتَحِقّ أَنْ أَحُلَّ سُيُورَ حِذَائِهِ». 28

=========================================================== 



أسم الإشارة  هو  يعنى السيد المسيح .. وسوف تلاحظ أنه يعتبر دخيل فى كثير من الآيات التالية - وإذا حزفت كلمة هو فى حوالى 60% من الايات التالية لن تغير فى المعنى إطلاقاً - وفى البعض الاخر من الآيات تأتى هو بمعنى الذات الإلهية أى بمعنى الله 

سورة البقرة 29

هو الذي خلق لكم ما في الأرض جميعا ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات وهو بكل شيء عليم(29)

فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه إنه هو التواب الرحيم(37)

وإذ قال موسى لقومه ياقوم إنكم ظلمتم أنفسكم باتخاذكم العجل فتوبوا إلى بارئكم فاقتلوا أنفسكم ذلكم خير لكم عند بارئكم فتاب عليكم إنه هو التواب الرحيم(54)

ولتجدنهم أحرص الناس على حياة ومن الذين أشركوا يود أحدهم لو يعمر ألف سنة وما هو بمزحزحه من العذاب أن يعمر والله بصير بما يعملون(96)

وإلهكم إله واحد لا إله إلا هو الرحمان الرحيم(163)

الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض من ذا الذي يشفع عنده إلا بإذنه يعلم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم ولا يحيطون بشيء من علمه إلا بما شاء وسع كرسيه السماوات والأرض ولا يئوده حفظهما وهو العلي العظيم(255)

سورة آل عمران 3

الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم(2)

هو الذي يصوركم في الأرحام كيف يشاء لا إله إلا هو العزيز الحكيم(6)

هو الذي أنزل عليك الكتاب منه آيات محكمات هن أم الكتاب وأخر متشابهات فأما الذين في قلوبهم زيغ فيتبعون ما تشابه منه ابتغاء الفتنة وابتغاء تأويله وما يعلم تأويله إلا الله والراسخون في العلم يقولون آمنا به كل من عند ربنا وما يذكر إلا أولوا الألباب(7)

شهد الله أنه لا إله إلا هو والملائكة وأولوا العلم قائما بالقسط لا إله إلا هو العزيز الحكيم(18)

الله لا إله إلا هو ليجمعنكم إلى يوم القيامة لا ريب فيه ومن أصدق من الله حديثا(87)

 سورة النساء 4 

الله لا إله إلا هو ليجمعنكم إلى يوم القيامة لا ريب فيه ومن أصدق من الله حديثا(87) 

سورة المائدة 5

لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله هو المسيح ابن مريم قل فمن يملك من الله شيئا إن أراد أن يهلك المسيح ابن مريم وأمه ومن في الأرض جميعا ولله ملك السماوات والأرض وما بينهما يخلق ما يشاء والله على كل شيء قدير(17)

لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله هو المسيح ابن مريم وقال المسيح يابني إسرائيل اعبدوا الله ربي وربكم إنه من يشرك بالله فقد حرم الله عليه الجنة ومأواه النار وما للظالمين من أنصار(72)

قل أتعبدون من دون الله ما لا يملك لكم ضرا ولا نفعا والله هو السميع العليم(76) 

الأنعام 6

 ذلكم الله ربكم لا إله إلا هو خالق كل شيء فاعبدوه وهو على كل شيء وكيل(102)

اتبع ما أوحي إليك من ربك لا إله إلا هو وأعرض عن المشركين(106)

إن ربك هو أعلم من يضل عن سبيله وهو أعلم بالمهتدين(117)

وما لكم ألا تأكلوا مما ذكر اسم الله عليه وقد فصل لكم ما حرم عليكم إلا ما اضطررتم إليه وإن كثيرا ليضلون بأهوائهم بغير علم إن ربك هو أعلم بالمعتدين(119)

سورة الأعراف 7

قل ياأيها الناس إني رسول الله إليكم جميعا الذي له ملك السماوات والأرض لا إله إلا هو يحي ويميت فآمنوا بالله ورسوله النبي الأمي الذي يؤمن بالله وكلماته واتبعوه لعلكم تهتدون(158)

يسألونك عن الساعة أيان مرساها قل إنما علمها عند ربي لا يجليها لوقتها إلا هو ثقلت في السماوات والأرض لا تأتيكم إلا بغتة يسألونك كأنك حفي عنها قل إنما علمها عند الله ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون(187)

هو الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة وجعل منها زوجها ليسكن إليها فلما تغشاها حملت حملا خفيفا فمرت به فلما أثقلت دعوا الله ربهما لئن آتيتنا صالحا لنكونن من الشاكرين(189)



سورة الأنفال 8

وإذ قالوا اللهم إن كان هذا هو الحق من عندك فأمطر علينا حجارة من السماء أو ائتنا بعذاب أليم(32)

وإن جنحوا للسلم فاجنح لها وتوكل على الله إنه هو السميع العليم(61)

وإن يريدوا أن يخدعوك فإن حسبك الله هو الذي أيدك بنصره وبالمؤمنين(62)



سورة التوبة 9

اتخذوا أحبارهم ورهبانهم أربابا من دون الله والمسيح ابن مريم وما أمروا إلا ليعبدوا إلها واحدا لا إله إلا هو سبحانه عما يشركون(31)

هو الذي أرسل رسوله بالهدى ودين الحق ليظهره على الدين كله ولو كره المشركون(33)

قل لن يصيبنا إلا ما كتب الله لنا هو مولانا وعلى الله فليتوكل المؤمنون(51) 

وعد الله المؤمنين والمؤمنات جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها ومساكن طيبة في جنات عدن ورضوان من الله أكبر ذلك هو الفوز العظيم(72)

ألم يعلموا أن الله هو يقبل التوبة عن عباده ويأخذ الصدقات وأن الله هو التواب الرحيم(104)

إن الله اشترى من المؤمنين أنفسهم وأموالهم بأن لهم الجنة يقاتلون في سبيل الله فيقتلون ويقتلون وعدا عليه حقا في التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن ومن أوفى بعهده من الله فاستبشروا ببيعكم الذي بايعتم به وذلك هو الفوز العظيم(111)

وعلى الثلاثة الذين خلفوا حتى إذا ضاقت عليهم الأرض بما رحبت وضاقت عليهم أنفسهم وظنوا أن لا ملجأ من الله إلا إليه ثم تاب عليهم ليتوبوا إن الله هو التواب الرحيم(118)

فإن تولوا فقل حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم(129)

 يونس 10

هو الذي جعل الشمس ضياء والقمر نورا وقدره منازل لتعلموا عدد السنين والحساب ما خلق الله ذلك إلا بالحق يفصل الآيات لقوم يعلمون(5)

هو الذي يسيركم في البر والبحر حتى إذا كنتم في الفلك وجرين بهم بريح طيبة وفرحوا بها جاءتها ريح عاصف وجاءهم الموج من كل مكان وظنوا أنهم أحيط بهم دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين لئن أنجيتنا من هذه لنكونن من الشاكرين(22)

ويستنبئونك أحق هو قل إي وربي إنه لحق وما أنتم بمعجزين(53)

هو يحي ويميت وإليه ترجعون(56)

قل بفضل الله وبرحمته فبذلك فليفرحوا هو خير مما يجمعون(58)

لهم البشرى في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة لا تبديل لكلمات الله ذلك هو الفوز العظيم(64)

ولا يحزنك قولهم إن العزة لله جميعا هو السميع العليم(65)

هو الذي جعل لكم الليل لتسكنوا فيه والنهار مبصرا إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يسمعون(67)

قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا سبحانه هو الغني له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض إن عندكم من سلطان بهذا أتقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون(68)

وإن يمسسك الله بضر فلا كاشف له إلا هو وإن يردك بخير فلا راد لفضله يصيب به من يشاء من عباده وهو الغفور الرحيم(107)

 سورة هود 11

فإلم يستجيبوا لكم فاعلموا أنما أنزل بعلم الله وأن لا إله إلا هو فهل أنتم مسلمون(14)

ولا ينفعكم نصحي إن أردت أن أنصح لكم إن كان الله يريد أن يغويكم هو ربكم وإليه ترجعون(34)

إني توكلت على الله ربي وربكم ما من دابة إلا هو آخذ بناصيتها إن ربي على صراط مستقيم(56)

وإلى ثمود أخاهم صالحا قال ياقوم اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره هو أنشأكم من الأرض واستعمركم فيها فاستغفروه ثم توبوا إليه إن ربي قريب مجيب(61)

فلما جاء أمرنا نجينا صالحا والذين آمنوا معه برحمة منا ومن خزي يومئذ إن ربك هو القوي العزيز(66) 

سورة يوسف 12

فاستجاب له ربه فصرف عنه كيدهن إنه هو السميع العليم(34)

قال بل سولت لكم أنفسكم أمرا فصبر جميل عسى الله أن يأتيني بهم جميعا إنه هو العليم الحكيم(83)

قال سوف أستغفر لكم ربي إنه هو الغفور الرحيم(98)

ورفع أبويه على العرش وخروا له سجدا وقال ياأبت هذا تأويل رؤياي من قبل قد جعلها ربي حقا وقد أحسن بي إذ أخرجني من السجن وجاء بكم من البدو من بعد أن نزغ الشيطان بيني وبين إخوتي إن ربي لطيف لما يشاء إنه هو العليم الحكيم(100)

وما تسألهم عليه من أجر إن هو إلا ذكر للعالمين(104) 

سورة الرعد 13

سواء منكم من أسر القول ومن جهر به ومن هو مستخف بالليل وسارب بالنهار(10)

هو الذي يريكم البرق خوفا وطمعا وينشئ السحاب الثقال(12)

كذلك أرسلناك في أمة قد خلت من قبلها أمم لتتلو عليهم الذي أوحينا إليك وهم يكفرون بالرحمان قل هو ربي لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وإليه متاب(30) 

سورة إبراهيم 14

هذا بلاغ للناس ولينذروا به وليعلموا أنما هو إله واحد وليذكر أولوا الألباب(52) 

سورة الحجر 15

وإن ربك هو يحشرهم إنه حكيم عليم(25)

إن ربك هو الخلاق العليم(86)

 سورة النحل 16

هو الذي أنزل من السماء ماء لكم منه شراب ومنه شجر فيه تسيمون(10)

وقال الله لا تتخذوا إلهين اثنين إنما هو إله واحد فإياي فارهبوني(51)

ولله غيب السماوات والأرض وما أمر الساعة إلا كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب إن الله على كل شيء قدير(77)

ولا تشتروا بعهد الله ثمنا قليلا إنما عند الله هو خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون(95)

ادع إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن إن ربك هو أعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله وهو أعلم بالمهتدين(125)

 سورة الإسراء 17

سبحان الذي أسرى بعبده ليلا من المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصى الذي باركنا حوله لنريه من آياتنا إنه هو السميع البصير(1)

سورة الكهف 18

لكنا هو الله ربي ولا أشرك بربي أحدا(38)

هنالك الولاية لله الحق هو خير ثوابا وخير عقبا(44)

 سورة مريم 19

قال كذلك قال ربك هو علي هين وقد خلقتك من قبل ولم تكن شيئا(9)

قال كذلك قال ربك هو علي هين ولنجعله آية للناس ورحمة منا وكان أمرا مقضيا(21)

 سورة طه 20

الله لا إله إلا هو له الأسماء الحسنى(8)

إنما إلهكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو وسع كل شيء علما(98)

وجاهدوا في الله حق جهاده هو اجتباكم وما جعل عليكم في الدين من حرج ملة أبيكم إبراهيم هو سماكم المسلمين من قبل وفي هذا ليكون الرسول شهيدا عليكم وتكونوا شهداء على الناس فأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة واعتصموا بالله هو مولاكم فنعم المولى ونعم النصير(78)

 سورة المؤمنون 23

لعلي أعمل صالحا فيما تركت كلا إنها كلمة هو قائلها ومن ورائهم برزخ إلى يوم يبعثون(100)

فتعالى الله الملك الحق لا إله إلا هو رب العرش الكريم(116)

 سورة النور 24

يومئذ يوفيهم الله دينهم الحق ويعلمون أن الله هو الحق المبين(25)

فإن لم تجدوا فيها أحدا فلا تدخلوها حتى يؤذن لكم وإن قيل لكم ارجعوا فارجعوا هو أزكى لكم والله بما تعملون عليم(28)

الشعراء 26

والذي هو يطعمني ويسقيني(79)

إنه هو السميع العليم(220)

 سورة النمل 27

الله لا إله إلا هو رب العرش العظيم(26)

 سورة القصص 28 

قال رب إني ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي فغفر له إنه هو الغفور الرحيم(16)

أفمن وعدناه وعدا حسنا فهو لاقيه كمن متعناه متاع الحياة الدنيا ثم هو يوم القيامة من المحضرين(61)

وهو الله لا إله إلا هو له الحمد في الأولى والآخرة وله الحكم وإليه ترجعون(70)

ولا تدع مع الله إلها آخر لا إله إلا هو كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه له الحكم وإليه ترجعون(88)

 سورة العنكبوت 29

فآمن له لوط وقال إني مهاجر إلى ربي إنه هو العزيز الحكيم(26)

 سورة لقمان 31

لله ما في السماوات والأرض إن الله هو الغني الحميد(26)

ذلك بأن الله هو الحق وأن ما يدعون من دونه الباطل وأن الله هو العلي الكبير(30)

 سورة السجدة 32

أم يقولون افتراه بل هو الحق من ربك لتنذر قوما ما أتاهم من نذير من قبلك لعلهم يهتدون(3)

إن ربك هو يفصل بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون(25)

 سورة الأحزاب 33

هو الذي يصلي عليكم وملائكته ليخرجكم من الظلمات إلى النور وكان بالمؤمنين رحيما(43)

 سورة سبأ 34

ويرى الذين أوتوا العلم الذي أنزل إليك من ربك هو الحق ويهدي إلى صراط العزيز الحميد(6)

قل أروني الذين ألحقتم به شركاء كلا بل هو الله العزيز الحكيم(27)

قل إنما أعظكم بواحدة أن تقوموا لله مثنى وفرادى ثم تتفكروا ما بصاحبكم من جنة إن هو إلا نذير لكم بين يدي عذاب شديد(46)

 سورة فاطر 35

ياأيها الناس اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم هل من خالق غير الله يرزقكم من السماء والأرض لا إله إلا هو فأنى تؤفكون(3)

ياأيها الناس أنتم الفقراء إلى الله والله هو الغني الحميد(15)

هو الذي جعلكم خلائف في الأرض فمن كفر فعليه كفره ولا يزيد الكافرين كفرهم عند ربهم إلا مقتا ولا يزيد الكافرين كفرهم إلا خسارا(39)

 الصافات 37

إلا من هو صالي الجحيم(163)

سورة الزمر 39

لو أراد الله أن يتخذ ولدا لاصطفى مما يخلق ما يشاء سبحانه هو الله الواحد القهار(4)

خلق السماوات والأرض بالحق يكور الليل على النهار ويكور النهار على الليل وسخر الشمس والقمر كل يجري لأجل مسمى ألا هو العزيز الغفار(5)

خلقكم من نفس واحدة ثم جعل منها زوجها وأنزل لكم من الأنعام ثمانية أزواج يخلقكم في بطون أمهاتكم خلقا من بعد خلق في ظلمات ثلاث ذلكم الله ربكم له الملك لا إله إلا هو فأنى تصرفون(6)

قل ياعبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله إن الله يغفر الذنوب جميعا إنه هو الغفور الرحيم(53)

 سورة غافر 40

إن الذين يجادلون في آيات الله بغير سلطان أتاهم إن في صدورهم إلا كبر ما هم ببالغيه فاستعذ بالله إنه هو السميع البصير(56)

ذلكم الله ربكم خالق كل شيء لا إله إلا هو فأنا تؤفكون(62)

هو الحي لا إله إلا هو فادعوه مخلصين له الدين الحمد لله رب العالمين(65)

هو الذي خلقكم من تراب ثم من نطفة ثم من علقة ثم يخرجكم طفلا ثم لتبلغوا أشدكم ثم لتكونوا شيوخا ومنكم من يتوفى من قبل ولتبلغوا أجلا مسمى ولعلكم تعقلون(67)

هو الذي يحي ويميت فإذا قضى أمرا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون(68)

فأما عاد فاستكبروا في الأرض بغير الحق وقالوا من أشد منا قوة أولم يروا أن الله الذي خلقهم هو أشد منهم قوة وكانوا بآياتنا يجحدون(15)

 سورة فصلت 41

فأما عاد فاستكبروا في الأرض بغير الحق وقالوا من أشد منا قوة أولم يروا أن الله الذي خلقهم هو أشد منهم قوة وكانوا بآياتنا يجحدون(15)

وإما ينزغنك من الشيطان نزغ فاستعذ بالله إنه هو السميع العليم(36)

ولو جعلناه قرآنا أعجميا لقالوا لولا فصلت آياته أأعجمي وعربي قل هو للذين آمنوا هدى وشفاء والذين لا يؤمنون في آذانهم وقر وهو عليهم عمى أولئك ينادون من مكان بعيد(44)

 سورة الشورى 42

تكاد السماوات يتفطرن من فوقهن والملائكة يسبحون بحمد ربهم ويستغفرون لمن في الأرض ألا إن الله هو الغفور الرحيم(5)

أم اتخذوا من دونه أولياء فالله هو الولي وهو يحي الموتى وهو على كل شيء قدير(9)

 سورة الزخرف 43

وقالوا أآلهتنا خير أم هو ما ضربوه لك إلا جدلا بل هم قوم خصمون(58)

إن هو إلا عبد أنعمنا عليه وجعلناه مثلا لبني إسرائيل(59)

إن الله هو ربي وربكم فاعبدوه هذا صراط مستقيم(64)

 سورة الدخان 44

رحمة من ربك إنه هو السميع العليم(6)

لا إله إلا هو يحي ويميت ربكم ورب آبائكم الأولين(8)

إلا من رحم الله إنه هو العزيز الرحيم(42)

فضلا من ربك ذلك هو الفوز العظيم(57)

 الجاثية 45 

فأما الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات فيدخلهم ربهم في رحمته ذلك هو الفوز المبين(30)

 الأحقاف 46

أم يقولون افتراه قل إن افتريته فلا تملكون لي من الله شيئا هو أعلم بما تفيضون فيه كفى به شهيدا بيني وبينكم وهو الغفور الرحيم(8)

 فلما رأوه عارضا مستقبل أوديتهم قالوا هذا عارض ممطرنا بل هو ما استعجلتم به ريح فيها عذاب أليم(24)

 سورة الفتح 

هو الذي أنزل السكينة في قلوب المؤمنين ليزدادوا إيمانا مع إيمانهم ولله جنود السماوات والأرض وكان الله عليما حكيما(4)

هو الذي أرسل رسوله بالهدى ودين الحق ليظهره على الدين كله وكفى بالله شهيدا(28)

سورة الزاريات 51

قالوا كذلك قال ربك إنه هو الحكيم العليم(30)

إن الله هو الرزاق ذو القوة المتين(58)

 سورة الطور 52

إنا كنا من قبل ندعوه إنه هو البر الرحيم(28)

سورة النجم 53

إن هو إلا وحي يوحى(4)

ذلك مبلغهم من العلم إن ربك هو أعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله وهو أعلم بمن اهتدى(30)

الذين يجتنبون كبائر الإثم والفواحش إلا اللمم إن ربك واسع المغفرة هو أعلم بكم إذ أنشأكم من الأرض وإذ أنتم أجنة في بطون أمهاتكم فلا تزكوا أنفسكم هو أعلم بمن اتقى(32)

وأنه هو أضحك وأبكى(43)

وأنه هو أمات وأحيا(44)

وأنه هو أغنى وأقنى(48)

وأنه هو رب الشعرى(49)  

 سورة الحديد 57

هو الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن وهو بكل شيء عليم(3)

هو الذي خلق السماوات والأرض في ستة أيام ثم استوى على العرش يعلم ما يلج في الأرض وما يخرج منها وما ينزل من السماء وما يعرج فيها وهو معكم أين ما كنتم والله بما تعملون بصير(4)

هو الذي ينزل على عبده آيات بينات ليخرجكم من الظلمات إلى النور وإن الله بكم لرءوف رحيم(9)

يوم ترى المؤمنين والمؤمنات يسعى نورهم بين أيديهم وبأيمانهم بشراكم اليوم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها ذلك هو الفوز العظيم(12)

الذين يبخلون ويأمرون الناس بالبخل ومن يتول فإن الله هو الغني الحميد(24)

 سورة الحشر 59

هو الله الذي لا إله إلا هو عالم الغيب والشهادة هو الرحمان الرحيم(22)

هو الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الملك القدوس السلام المؤمن المهيمن العزيز الجبار المتكبر سبحان الله عما يشركون(23)

هو الله الخالق البارئ المصور له الأسماء الحسنى يسبح له ما في السماوات والأرض وهو العزيز الحكيم ب(24)



سورة الممتحنة 60

لقد كان لكم فيهم أسوة حسنة لمن كان يرجوا الله واليوم الآخر ومن يتول فإن الله هو الغني الحميد(6)

سورة الصف 61

هو الذي أرسل رسوله بالهدى ودين الحق ليظهره على الدين كله ولو كره المشركون(9)

سورة الجمعة 62 

هو الذي بعث في الأميين رسولا منهم يتلو عليهم آياته ويزكيهم ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة وإن كانوا من قبل لفي ضلال مبين(2)

 سورة التغابن 64

هو الذي خلقكم فمنكم كافر ومنكم مؤمن والله بما تعملون بصير(2)

الله لا إله إلا هو وعلى الله فليتوكل المؤمنون(13)

سورة التحريم 66

إن تتوبا إلى الله فقد صغت قلوبكما وإن تظاهرا عليه فإن الله هو مولاه وجبريل وصالح المؤمنين والملائكة بعد ذلك ظهير(4)

 سورة الملك 67

هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور(15)

قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون(23)

قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون(24)

قل هو الرحمان آمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين(29)

سورة القلم 68

إن ربك هو أعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله وهو أعلم بالمهتدين(7)

وما هو إلا ذكر للعالمين(52)

سورة الجن

رب المشرق والمغرب لا إله إلا هو فاتخذه وكيلا(9)

سورة المدثر 74

وما جعلنا أصحاب النار إلا ملائكة وما جعلنا عدتهم إلا فتنة للذين كفروا ليستيقن الذين أوتوا الكتاب ويزداد الذين آمنوا إيمانا ولا يرتاب الذين أوتوا الكتاب والمؤمنون وليقول الذين في قلوبهم مرض والكافرون ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلا كذلك يضل الله من يشاء ويهدي من يشاء وما يعلم جنود ربك إلا هو وما هي إلا ذكرى للبشر(31)

وما يذكرون إلا أن يشاء الله هو أهل التقوى وأهل المغفرة(56)

سورة التكوير 81

وما هو على الغيب بضنين(24)

وما هو بقول شيطان رجيم(25)

إن هو إلا ذكر للعالمين(27)

سورة البروج 

إنه هو يبدئ ويعيد(13)

سورة الإخلاص 112

قل هو الله أحد(1)

سورة الأنعام 6

ثم ردوا إلى الله مولاهم الحق ألا له الحكم وهو أسرع الحاسبين(62)

الحج 22

ذلك بأن الله هو الحق وأنه يحي الموتى وأنه على كل شيء قدير(6)

ذلك بأن الله هو الحق وأن ما يدعون من دونه هو الباطل وأن الله هو العلي الكبير(62)

الحديد 

صبغة الله ومن أحسن من الله صبغة ونحن له عابدون(138) 

سؤال هل صبغة الله هى التى يسميها المسيحيين المعمودية ؟





« أقول لكم إنه إن سكت هؤلاء فالحجارة تصرخ »! 

(لو19: 40).



عزيزي: إن من يُصِر على رفض الكتاب المقدس سيكتشف، لكن بعد فوات الأوان، أنه لا يوجد أصعب من عدم الإيمان به!!

****

« يا ابني إن قبلت كلامي وخبأت وصاياي عندك ... فحينئذ تفهم مخافة الرب وتجد معرفة الله . لأن الرب يعطى حكمة . من فمه المعرفة والفهم » (أم2: 1-6).

اذكرونى فى صلواتكم


----------



## روح الحق (5 مارس 2006)

> الكلمـــات الآتيــــة تعنى السيد المسيح : -
> أنـــــــا - هــــو - أنـــا هـــو - أنــا هــو الكــائن - أنــا الكــائن - الكــائن
> الأسماء أو الكلمات السابقة تستعمل للأشارة إلى كلمة الرب الكائنة فى المسيح



كل هذا الموضوع الطويل لتثبت للناس ان انا هو تعنى انا المسيح 
ساهدم موضوعك هذا كله من اوله الى اخره بنص واحد من الانجيل
افتح معى انجيل يوجنا 9-8 "فالجيران والذين كانوا يرونه قبلا انه كان اعمى قالوا أليس هذا هو الذي كان يجلس ويستعطي. 9 آخرون قالوا هذا هو.وآخرون انه يشبهه.واما هو فقال اني انا هو"
الاعمى-الذى فتح يسوع عينيه باذن الله-يقول نفس كلمة يسوع انا هو ولم يحاول احد ان يقول له انت تجدف لانك تدعى انك الله اذن لا احد يعتقد-باستثنائك انت طبعا-ان كلمة انا هو تعنى انا الله او انا المسيح 
واذا كنت اتبعت هذا الاسلوب لتعرف به ان يسوع هو الله فالعدل ايضا بقتضى ان تعتبر الاعمى اله لانه قال انا هو
والله الموفق,
روح الحق


----------



## نسرين أمة الرحمن (4 أكتوبر 2006)

سبحان الله 
منذ متى صار لفظ هو في لغة العرب يعني الله 
هو ضمير منفصل يأخذ محله من الاعراب حسب الجملة ....و هذا لا يختلف عليه العرب قاطبة


----------



## الكون (12 أكتوبر 2006)

عجيب 

يعني سامحني اخي مينوو 

كلمة هو تعبر حتى عنك ادا كنت سأخبر عنك لشخص معين سأقول مينو هو من فعلها!!!!

لكن اخي العزيز لقد ناقضت نفسك بأن تضع ايات فى القران من اقوى ما تثبت ان الله اله واحد لا غيره وانه لا ببشر ولا نزل للبشر وسأضع لك فقط بعض من الايات مما وضعت حضرتك 


(((لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله هو المسيح ابن مريم قل فمن يملك من الله شيئا إن أراد أن يهلك المسيح ابن مريم وأمه ومن في الأرض جميعا ولله ملك السماوات والأرض وما بينهما يخلق ما يشاء والله على كل شيء قدير)))(17)

هده الأية بالدات تثبت ان عيسى نبي من عند الله وانه ليس باله ...وان من يعتقد بانه اله فقد كفر بالله الواحد القهار!!

(((لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله هو المسيح ابن مريم وقال المسيح يابني إسرائيل اعبدوا الله ربي وربكم إنه من يشرك بالله فقد حرم الله عليه الجنة ومأواه النار وما للظالمين من أنصار)))(72)

نفس المعنى الاول 

((((إن الذين يجادلون في آيات الله بغير سلطان أتاهم إن في صدورهم إلا كبر ما هم ببالغيه فاستعذ بالله إنه هو السميع البصير))))(56)

واعتقد معاني هده الاية واضحه لك .....

((((ذلكم الله ربكم خالق كل شيء لا إله إلا هو فأنا تؤفكون))))(62)

وهنا تؤكد مرة اخرى انه اله واحد لا شريك له





((((((الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض من ذا الذي يشفع عنده إلا بإذنه يعلم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم ولا يحيطون بشيء من علمه إلا بما شاء وسع كرسيه السماوات والأرض ولا يئوده حفظهما وهو العلي العظيم))))(255)

وفي هده الاية اثبات بانه الله واحد حي لا يموت لا ينام ولا يعيش حياتنا ....مالك كل شئ ويحيط بينا وكله بمشيئته الله سبحانه 

والدي فهمته او المنطق يقول بان عيسى بشر وكان ينام ويأكل ويدخل الحمام!!

ام لم يكن يدخل الحمام .... 

تسلموا


----------



## نانو (20 أكتوبر 2006)

بعد تعبك فى الموضوع الكبير ده
النتيجة
زنقت نفسك زنقة وحشة اوى مع اللغة العربية
يا ريت ترد على الخوة اللى كتبوا لك
لان كلامهم كفاية
ربنا يبارك للمسلمين


----------



## موسى بن عمران (20 أكتوبر 2006)

حقا كما قال الاخ عمرو لم تقدروا تقديم اثبات مقنع ان يسوع هو الله 

من الانجيل نفسه ولا العهد القديم ستستطيع بتحوير معنى هو 

ان تدعي انه الله سبحان الله على الذكاء


----------



## نور الهدى (22 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يا جماعه ما تحرجوش الراجل ....هو نقل الموضوع زي ما هو كدا 
فبلاش تسألوه اسأله محرجه !!


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلآئِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِّنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهاً فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ {45}‏ وَيُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلاً وَمِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ {46} قَالَتْ رَبِّ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي وَلَدٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ قَالَ كَذَلِكِ اللّهُ يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ إِذَا قَضَى أَمْراً فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ {47} وَيُعَلِّمُهُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ {48} وَرَسُولاً إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنِّي قَدْ جِئْتُكُم بِآيَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ أَنِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُم مِّنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ فَأَنفُخُ فِيهِ فَيَكُونُ طَيْراً بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ وَأُبْرِئُ الأكْمَهَ والأَبْرَصَ وَأُحْيِـي الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ وَأُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا تَدَّخِرُونَ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً لَّكُمْ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ {49} وَمُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَلِأُحِلَّ لَكُم بَعْضَ الَّذِي حُرِّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَجِئْتُكُم بِآيَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ فَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ وَأَطِيعُونِ {50} إِنَّ اللّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبُّكُمْ فَاعْبُدُوهُ هَـذَا صِرَاطٌ مُّسْتَقِيمٌ {51}

يا سلام عليك( احنا جايين نعمل فوازير هنا ولا ايه ؟؟؟!!!!)

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## meme85 (23 أكتوبر 2006)

" انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة لا ياتي احد الى الاب ( الله ) الا اذا مر بي .
فأذا كنتم تعرفوني عرفتم ايضا ابي ( اي الله ) وقد عرفتموه ورأيتموه " ( يوحنا 14 : 6 , 7 ) .
" الا تؤمن بأني في الاب  , وان الاب في .
ان الكلام الذي اقوله , لا اقوله من عندي :
وهو ان الاب الذي في يأتي بل الاعمال .
صدقوا قولي : اني في الاب وان الاب في .
او صدقوني من اجل تلك الاعمال ( اي المعجزات التي فعلها السيد المسيح
كشفاء المرضى والعرج وجعل العميان يبصرون والموتى يقومون من الاموات  وغيرها )".
( يوحنا 14 : 10 , 11 ) .
لذلك فأن من رأى يسوع و آمن به يكون قد آمن ب الذي ارسله ( اي الله ) ويكون قد رأى الاب.


----------



## نور الهدى (23 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة لا ياتي احد الى الاب ( الله ) الا اذا مر بي .
> فأذا كنتم تعرفوني عرفتم ايضا ابي ( اي الله ) وقد عرفتموه ورأيتموه " ( يوحنا 14 : 6 , 7 ) .
> " الا تؤمن بأني في الاب , وان الاب في .
> ان الكلام الذي اقوله , لا اقوله من عندي :
> ...


 
هذا ايمانك وعقيدتك وانت حر فيها
انما ما نجيش تقول القران بيقول في الوهيه المسيح
لان ده اسمه بالمصري ( تلازيق )

ماذا بعد صريح الايات ؟؟؟!!!

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## مسلم ولي الفخر (26 أكتوبر 2006)

++menooo++

اخوي 

اتوقع يالغالي انك من كثر فرحتك اصبحت تدور على اي شي بالقران علشان تقول ان عيسى هو الرب

هذا القران الكريم

وفي القران الكريم ثبت ان عيسى وبعده محمد

(( ومبشر بنبي ياتي من بعدي اسمه احمد ))

لكن ما ننكرة هو الوهيه عيسى 

او انه ابن الرب

(( قول هو الله احد (1) الله الصمد (2) لم يلد ولم يولد (3) ولم يكن لهو كفؤا احد (4) ))

تحياتي لمن اتبع الهدى
عبدالعزيز


----------



## هدا-نادي-الضاليييييييين (26 أكتوبر 2006)

بعد تعبك فى الموضوع الكبير ده
النتيجة
زنقت نفسك زنقة وحشة اوى مع اللغة العربية
يا ريت ترد على الخوة اللى كتبوا لك
لان كلامهم كفاية
ربنا يبارك للمسلمين.

سبحان الله العضيم وتعالى الله عما تقول علو كبيراا  اتبلغ بك الجرأة ان تقول كلام مثل هدا .
انا سجلت بهدا النتدى الخبيث فقط لارد عليك واقول لك اقسم بالله العضيم اني لم ارى في حياتي من هو اغبى ولا اجهل منك


----------



## My Rock (26 أكتوبر 2006)

هدا-نادي-الضاليييييييين قال:


> انا سجلت بهدا النتدى الخبيث فقط لارد عليك واقول لك اقسم بالله العضيم اني لم ارى في حياتي من هو اغبى ولا اجهل منك


 
و متعب حالك ليه؟ معندكش غير الغلط تقوله؟ يعني هو المسلم خلاص فلس من الكلمة الطيبة!

لا اعتب عليك اذا كان رب البيت بتاعكم بالدف ناقر! فما شميتكم! رقصني يا جدع!


----------



## M.Y.A (27 أكتوبر 2006)

اني اطالب بحذف هذا الموضوع لما يحتويه من كلام مزيف القران الكريم لم يحرف ولم يمسسه احد والله هو الحافظ فان اوجد الله الاسلام فهو حافظ له وما ظهور الاسلام وسيادته على العالم لم تتبقى الى مسألة وقت ...ومن اوجد القران الله فالله هو حافظه


----------



## drop245 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
اقدم لكم عشرون معجزة من القران الكريم تؤكد  نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم 

عشرون معجزة من معجزات القرآن الكريم

1- قال تعالى : ( ثٌمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاْءِ وَهِيَ دُخَاْنٌ ) فصلت 11 :
- أُلقِيَت هذه الآيات في المؤتمر العلمي للإعجاز القرآني الذي عقد في القاهرة و لما سمع البروفيسور الياباني ( يوشيدي كوزاي) تلك الآية نهض مندهشاً و قال لم يصل العلم و العلماء إلى هذه الحقيقة المذهلة إلا منذ عهد قريب بعد أن التَقَطِت كاميرات الأقمار الاصطناعية القوية صوراً و أفلاماً حية تظهر نجماً و هو يتكون من كتلة كبيرة من الدخان الكثيف القاتم ثم أردف قائلاً ( إن معلوماتنا السابقة قبل هذه الأفلام و الصور الحية كانت مبنية على نظريات خاطئة مفادها أن السماء كانت ضباباً ) و قال ( بهذا نكون قد أضفنا إلى معجزات القرآن معجزة جديدة مذهلة أكدت أن الذي أخبر عنها هو الله الذي خلق الكون قبل مليارات السنين ).

2- قال تعالى : ( أَوَلَمْ يَرَ الَّذِيْنَ كَفَرُواْ أَنَّ السَّمَوَاْتِ وَ الأَرْضَ كَاْنَتَاْ رَتْقَاً فَفَتَقْنَاْهُمَاْ ) الأنبياء 3 :
- لقد بلغ ذهول العلماء في مؤتمر الشباب الإسلامي الذي عقد في الرياض 1979م ذروته عندما سمعوا الآية الكريمة و قالوا: حقاً لقد كان الكون في بدايته عبارة عن سحابة سديمية دخانية غازية هائلة متلاصقة ثم تحولت بالتدريج إلى ملايين الملايين من النجوم التي تملأ السماء . عندها صرح البروفيسور الأمريكي (بالمر) قائلاً إن ما قيل لا يمكن بحال من الأحوال أن ينسب إلى شخص مات قبل 1400 سنة لأنه لم يكن لديه تليسكوبات و لا سفن فضائية تساعد على اكتشاف هذه الحقائق فلا بد أن الذي أخبر محمداً هو الله و قد أعلن البروفيسور(بالمر) إسلامه في نهاية المؤتمر.

3- قال تعالى : ( وَ جَعَلْنَاْ مِنَ المَاْءِ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَيٍّ أَفَلاْ يُؤْمِنُوْنَ ) الأنبياء30 :
- و قد أثبت العلم الحديث أن أي كائن حي يتكون من نسبة عالية من ا لماء و إذا فقد 25 بالمائة من مائه فإنه سيقضي نحبه لا محالة لأن جميع التفاعلات الكيماوية داخل خلايا أي كائن حي لا تتم إلا في وسط مائي. فمن أين لمحمد صلى الله عليه و سلم بهذه المعلومات الطبية؟؟

4- قال تعالى : ( وَ السَّمَاْءَ بَنَيْنَاْهَاْ بِأَيْدٍ وَ إِنَّا لَمُوْسِعُوْنَ ) الذاريات 47 :
- و قد أثبت العلم الحديث أن السماء تزداد سعة باستمرار فمن أخبر محمداً صلى الله عليه و سلم بهذه الحقيقة في تلك العصور المتخلفة؟ هل كان يملك تليسكوبات و أقماراً اصطناعية؟!! أم أنه وحي من عند الله خالق هذا الكون العظيم؟؟؟ أليس هذا دليلاً قاطعاً على أن هذا القرآن حق من الله ؟؟؟

5- قال تعالى : ( وَ الشَّمْسُ تَجْرِيْ لِمُسْتَقَرٍّ لَهَاْ ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيْرٌ الْعَزِيْزِ الْعَلِيْمِ ) يس 38 :
- و قد أثبت العلم الحديث أن الشمس تسير بسرعة 43200 ميل في الساعة و بما أن المسافة بيننا و بين الشمس 92مليون ميل فإننا نراها ثابتة لا تتحرك و قد دهش بروفيسور أمريكي لدى سماعه تلك الآية القرآنية و قال إني لأجد صعوبة بالغة في تصور ذلك العلم القرآني الذي توصل إلى مثل هذه الحقائق العلمية التي لم نتمكن منها إلا منذ عهد قريب .

6- قال تعالى : ( وَ مَنْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يُضِلَّهُ يَجْعَلْ صَدْرَهُ ضَيِّقَاً حَرَجَاً كَأَنَّمَاْ يَصَّعَّدُ فِيْ السَّمَاْءِ ) الأنعام 125 :
- و الآن عندما تركب طائرة و تطير بك و تصعد في السماء بماذا تشعر؟ ألا تشعر بضيق في الصدر؟ فبرأيك من الذي أخبر محمداً صلى الله عليه و سلم بذلك قبل 1400 سنة؟ هل كان يملك مركبة فضائية خاصة به استطاع من خلالها أن يعرف هذه الظاهرة الفيزيائية؟ أم أنه وحي من الله تعالى؟؟؟

7- قال تعالى  وَ آيَةٌ لَهُمُ اللَّيْلُ نَسْلَخُ مِنْهُ النَّهَاْرَ فَإِذَاْ هُمْ مُظْلِمُوْنَ ) يس 37 , و قال تعالى : ( وَ لَقَدْ زَيَّنَّاْ السَّمَاْءَ الدُّنْيَاْ بِمَصَاْبِيْحَ ) الملك 5 :
- حسبما تشير إليه الآيتان الكريمتان فإن الكون غارق في الظلام الداكن و إن كنا في وضح النهار على سطح الأرض ، و لقد شاهد العلماء الأرض و باقي الكواكب التابعة للمجموعة الشمسية مضاءة في وضح النهار بينما السموات من حولها غارقة في الظلام فمن كان يدري أيام محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم أن الظلام هو الحالة المهيمنة على الكون ؟ و أن هذه المجرات و النجوم ليست إلا مصابيح صغيرة واهنة لا تكاد تبدد ظلام الكون الدامس المحيط بها فبدت كالزينة و المصابيح لا أكثر؟ و عندما قُرِأَت هذه الآيات على مسمع احد العلماء الامريكيين بهت و ازداد إعجابه إعجاباً و دهشته دهشة بجلال و عظمة هذا القرآن و قال فيه لا يمكن أن يكون هذا القرآن إلا كلام مص مم هذا الكون ، العليم بأسراره و دقائقه.

8- قال تعالى : ( وَ جَعَلْنَاْ السَّمَاْءَ سَقْفَاً مَحْفُوْظَا ً) الأنبياء 32 : 
- و قد أثبت العلم الحديث وجود الغلاف الجوي المحيط بالأرض و الذي يحميها من الأشعة الشمسية الضارة و النيازك المدمرة فعندما تلامس هذه النيازك الغلاف الجوي للأرض فإنها تستعر بفعل احتكاكها به فتبدو لنا ليلاً على شكل كتل صغيرة مضيئة تهبط من السماء بسرعة كبيرة قدرت بحوالي 150 ميل في الثانية ثم تنطفئ بسرعة و تختفي و هذا ما نسميه بالشهب، فمن أخبر محمداً صلى الله عليه و سلم بأن السماء كالسقف تحفظ الأرض من النيازك و الأشعة الشمسية الضارة؟ أليس هذا من الأدلة القطعية على أن هذا القرآن من عند خالق هذا الكون العظيم؟؟؟

9- قال تعالى : ( وَ الْجِبَاْلَ أَوْتَاْدَاً ) النبأ 7 , و قال تعالى : ( وَ أَلْق َى فِيْ الأَرْضِ رَوَاْسِيَ أَنْ تَمِيْدَ بِكُمْ ) لقمان10 :
- بما أن قشرة الأرض و ما عليها من جبال و هضاب و صحاري تقوم فوق الأعماق السائلة و الرخوة المتحركة المعروفة باسم (طبقة السيما) فإن القشرة الأرضية و ما عليها ستميد و تتحرك باستمرار و سينجم عن حركتها تشققات و زلازل هائلة تدمر كل شيء .. و لكن شيئاً من هذا لم يحدث.. فما السبب ؟
- لقد تبين منذ عهد قريب أن ثلثي أي جبل مغروس في أعماق الأرض و في (طبقة السيما) و ثلثه فقط بارز فوق سطح الأرض لذا فقد شبه الله تعالى الجبال بالأوتاد التي تمسك الخيمة بالأرض كما في الآية السابقة ، و قد أُلقِيَت هذه الآيات في مؤتمر الشباب الإسلامي الذي عقد في الرياض عام 1979 و قد ذهل البروفيسور الأمريكي (بالمر) و العالم الجيولوجي الياباني (سياردو) و قالا ليس من المعقول بشكل من الأشكال أن يكون هذا كلام بشر و خاصة أنه قيل قبل 1400 سنة لأننا لم نتوصل إلى هذه الحقائق العلمية إلا بعد دراسات مستفيضة مستعينين بتكنولوجيا القرن العشرين التي لم تكن موجودة في عصر ساد فيه الجهل و التخلف كافة أنحاء الأرض) كما حضر النقاش العالم (فرانك بريس) مستشار الرئيس الأمريكي (كارتر) و المتخصص في علوم الجيولوجيا و البحار و قال مندهشاً لا يمكن لمحمد أن يلم بهذه المعلومات و لا بد أن الذي لقنه إياها هو خالق هذا الكون ، العليم بأسراره و قوانينه و تصميماته) .

10- قال تعالى : ( وَ تَرَى الْجِبَاْلَ تَحْسَبُهَاْ جَاْمِدَةً وَ هِيَ تَمُرُّ مَرَّ السَّحَاْبِ صُنْعَ اللهِ الَّذِيْ أَتْقَنَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ ) النمل 88 : 
- كلنا يعلم أن الجبال ثابتات في مكانها ، و لكننا لو ارتفعنا عن الأرض بعيداً عن جاذبيتها و غلافها الجوي فإننا سنرى الأرض تدور بسرعة هائلة (100ميل في الساعة) و عندها سنرى الجبال و كأنها تسير سير السحاب أي أن حركتها ليست ذاتية بل مرتبطة بحركة الأرض تماماً كالسحاب الذي لا يتحرك بنفسه بل تدفعه الرياح ، و هذا دليل على حركة الأرض ،فمن أخبر محمداً صلى الله عليه و سلم بهذا ؟ أليس الله ؟؟

11- قال تعالى : ( مَرَجَ الْبَحْرَيْنِ يَلْتَقِيَاْنِ*بَيْنَهُمَاْ بَرْزَخٌ لاْ يَبْغِيَاْنِ ) الرحمن : 19-20 : 
- لقد تبين من خلال الدراسات الحديثة أن لكل بحر صفاته الخاصة به و التي تميزه عن غيره من البحار كشدة الملوحة و الوزن الن وعي للماء حتى لونه الذي يتغير من مكان إلى آخر بسبب التفاوت في درجة الحرارة و العمق و عوامل أخرى ، و الأغرب من هذا اكتشاف الخط الأبيض الدقيق الذي يرتسم نتيجة التقاء مياه بحرين ببعضهما و هذا تماماً ما ذكر في الآيتين السابقتين ، و عندما نوقش هذا النص القرآني مع عالم البحار الأمريكي البروفيسور (هيل) و كذلك العالم الجيولوجي الألماني (شرايدر) أجابا قائلين أن هذا العلم إلهي مئة بالمئة و به إعجاز بيّن و أنه من المستحيل على إنسان أمي بسيط كمحمد أن يلم بهذا العلم في عصور ساد فيها التخلف و الجهل .

12 - قال تعالى : ( وَ أَرْسَلْنَاْ الرِّيَاْحَ لَوَاْقِحَ ) سورة الحجر 22 : 
- و هذا ما أثبته العلم الحديث إذ أن من فوائد الرياح أنها تحمل حبات الطلع لتلقيح الأزهار التي ستصبح فيما بعد ثماراً، فمن أخبر محمداً صلى الله عليه و سلم بأن الرياح تقوم بتلقيح الأزهار؟ أليس هذا من الأدلة التي تؤكد أن هذا القرآن كلام الله ؟؟؟

13- قال تعالى : ( كُلَّمَاْ نَضَجَتْ جُلُوْدُهُمْ بَدَّلْنَاْهُمْ جُلُوْدَاً غَيْرَهَاْ لِيَذُوْقُواْ الْعَذَاْبَ ) النساء 56 : 
- و قد أثبت العلم الحديث أن الجسيمات الحسية المختصة بالألم و الحرارة تكون موجودة في طبقة الجلد وحدها، و مع أن الجلد سيحترق مع ما تحته من العضلات و غيرها إلا أن القرآن لم يذكرها لأن الشعور بالألم تختص به طبقة الجلد وحدها. فمن أخبر محمداً بهذه المعلومة الطبية؟ أليس الله ؟؟

14- قال تعالى : ( أَوْ كَظُلُمَاْتٍ فِيْ بَحْرٍ لُّجِّيٍّ يَغْشَاْهُ مَوْجٌ مِنْ فَوْقِهِ مَوْجٌ مِنْ فَوْقِهِ سَحَاْبٌ ظُلُمَاْتٌ بَعْضُهَاْ فَوْقَ بَعْضٍ إِذَاْ أَخْرَجَ يَدَهُ لَمْ يَكُدْ يَرَاْهَاْ وَ مَنْ لَمْ يَجْعَلِ اللهُ لَهُ نُوْرَاً فَمَاْلَهُ مِنْ نُّوْرٍ ) النور40 :
- لم يكن بإمكان الإنسان القديم أن يغوص أكثر من 15 متر لأنه كان عاجزاً عن البقاء بدون تنفس أكثر من دقيقتين و لأن عروق جسمه ستنفجر من ضغط الماء و بعد أن توفرت الغواصات في القرن العشرين تبين للعلماء أن قيعان البحار شديدة الظلمة كما اكتشفوا أن لكل بحر لجي طبقتين من المياه، الأولى عميقة و هي شديدة الظلمة و يغطيها موج شديد متحرك و طبقة أخرى سطحية و هي مظلمة أيضاً و تغطيها الأمواج التي نراها على سطح البحر، و قد دهش العالم الأمريكي (هيل) من عظمة هذا القرآن و زادت دهشته عندما نوقش معه الإعجاز الموجود في الشطر الثاني من الآية قال تعالى : ( سَحَاْبٌ ظُلُمَاْتٌ بَعْضُهَاْ فَوْقَ بَعْضٍ إِذَاْ أَخْرَجَ يَدَهُ لَمْ يَكُدْ يَرَاْهَاْ ) و قال إن مثل هذا السحاب لم تشهده الجزيرة العربية المشرقة أبداً و هذه الحالة الجوية لا تحدث إلا في شمال أمريكا و روسيا و الدول الاسكندنافية القريبة من القطب و التي لم تكن مكتشفة أيام محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و لا بد أن يكون هذا القرآن كلام الله .

15- قال تعالى : ( غُلِبَتِ الرُّوْمُ*فِيْ أَدْنَى الأَرْضِ ) الروم 2-3 : 
- أدنى الأرض : البقعة الأكثر انخفاضاً على سطح الأرض و قد غُلِبَت الروم في فلسطين قرب البحر الميت, ولما نوقشت هذه الآية مع العالم الجيولوجي الشهير (بالمر) في المؤتمر العلمي الدولي الذي أقيم في الرياض عام 1979 أنكر هذا الأمر فوراً و أعلن للملأ أن هناك أماكن عديدة على سطح الأرض أكثر انخفاضاً فسأله العلماء أن يتأكد من معلوماته، و من مراجعة مخططانه الجغرافية فوجئ العالم (بالمر) بخريطة من خرائطه تبين تضاريس فلسطين و قد رسم عليها سهم غليظ يشير إلى منطقة البحر الميت و قد كتب عند قمته (أخفض منطقة على سطح الأرض) فدهش البروفيسور و أعلن إعجابه و تقديره و أكد أن هذا القرآن لا بد أن يكون كلام الله .

16- قال تعالى : ( يَخْلُقُكُمْ فِيْ بُطُوْنِ أُمَّهَاْتِكُمْ خَلْقَاً مِنْ بَعْدِ خَلْقٍ فِيْ ظُلُمَاْتٍ ثَلاْثٍ ) الزمر 6 : 
- لم يكن محمد طبيباً ، و لم يتسن له تشريح سيدة حامل ، و لم يتلقى دروساً في علم التشريح و الأجنة ، بل و لم هذا العلم معروفاً قبل القرن التاسع عشر ، إن معنى الآية واضح تماماً وقد أثبت العلم الحديث أن هناك ثلاثة أغشية تحيط بالجنين و هي: 
- أولاً : الأغشية الملتصقة التي تحيط بالجنين و تتألف من الغشاء الذي تتكون منه بطانة الرحم و الغشاء المشيمي و الغشاء السلي و هذه الأغشية الثلاث تشكل الظلمة الأولى لالتصاقها ببعضها.
- ثانياً : جدار الرحم و هو الظلمة الثانية.ثالثاً:جدار البطن و هو الظلمة الثالثة . فمن أين لمحمد محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم بهذه المعلومات الطبية؟‍‍‍‍‍‍‍؟؟

17- قال تعالى : ( أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ اللهَ يُزْجِيْ سَحَاْبَاً ثُمَّ يُؤَلِّفُ بَيْنَهُ ثُمَّ يَجْعَلُهُ رُكَاْمَاً فَتَرَى الْوَدْقَ يَخْرُجُ مِنْ خِلاْلِهِ وَ يُنَزِّلُ مِنَ السَّمَاْءِ مِنْ جِبَاْلٍ فِيْهَاْ مِنْ بَرَدٍ فَيُصِيْبُ بِهِ مَنْ يَشَاْءُ وَ يَصْرِفُهُ عَنْ مَنْ يَشَاْءُ يَكَاْدُ سَنَاْ بَرْقِهِ يَذْهَبُ بِالأَبْصَاْرِ ) النور 43 : 
- يقول العلماء : يبدأ تكون السحب الركامية بعدة خلايا قليلة كنتف القطن تدفعها الرياح لتدمج بعضها في بعض مشكلة سحابة عملاقة كالجبل يصل ارتفاعها إلى 45ألف قدم و تكون قمة السحابة شديدة البرودة بالنسبة إلى قاعدتها، و بسبب هذا الاختلاف في درجات الحرارة تنشأ دوامات تؤدي إلى تشكل حبات البرد في ذروة السحابة الجبلية الشكل كم تؤدي إلى حدوث تفريغات كهربائية تطلق شرارات باهرة الضوء تصيب الطيارين في صفحة السماء بما يسمى (بالعمى المؤقت) و هذا ما وصفته الآية تماماً. فهل لمحمد صلى الله عليه و سلم أن يأتي بهذه المعلومات الدقيقة من عنده؟؟؟

18- قال تعالى : ( وَ لَبِثُواْ فِيْ كَهْفِهِمْ ثَلاْثَ مِائَةٍ سِنِيْنَ وَ ازْدَاْدُواْ تِسْعَاً ) الكهف 25 : 
- المقصود في الآية أن أصحاب الكهف قد لبثوا في كهفهم 300 سنة شمسية و 309 سنة قمرية، و قد تأكد لعلماء الرياضيات أن السنة الشمسية أطول من السنة القمرية بـ 11يوماً، فإذا ضربنا الـ 11يوماً بـ 300 سنة يكون الناتج 3300 و بتقسيم هذا الرقم على عدد أيام السنة (365) يصبح الناتج 9 سنين. فهل كان بإمكان سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يعرف مدة مكوث أهل الكهف بالتقويم القمري و الشمسي ؟؟؟

19- قال تعالى وَ إِنْ يَسْلُبُهُمُ الذُّبَاْبُ شَيْئَاً لاْ يَسْتَنْفِذُوْهُ مِنْهُ ضَعُفَ الطَّاْلِبُ وَ المطْلُوْبُ) الحج 73 :
- و قد أثبت العلم الحديث وجود إفرازات عند الذباب بحيث تحول ما تلتقطه إلى مواد مغايرة تماماً لما التقطته لذا فنحن لا نستطيع معرفة حقيقة المادة التي التقطتها و بالتالي لا نستطيع استنفاذ هذا المادة منها أبداً. فمن أخبر محمداً بهذا أيضاً؟أليس الله عز وجل العالم بدقائق الأمور هو الذي أخبره؟

20- قال تعالى : ( وَ لَقَدْ خَلَقْنَاْ الإِنْسَاْنَ مِنْ سُلاْلَةٍ مِنْ طِيْنٍ*ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَاْهُ نُطْفَةً فِيْ قَرَاْرٍ مَكِيْنٍ*ثُمَّ خَلَقْنا النُّطْفَةَ عَلَقَةً فَخَلَقْنَاْ الْعَلَقَةَ مُضْغَةً فَخَلَقْنَاْ الْمُضْغَةَ عِظَاْمَاً فَكَسَوْنَاْ الْعِظَاْمَ لَحْمَاً ثُمَّ أَنْشَأْنَاْهُ خَلْقَاً آخَرَ فَتَبَاْرَكَ اللهُ أَحْسَنُ الْخَاْلِقِيْنَ ) المؤمنون 11-13 
و قال تعالى : ( يَاْ أَيُّهَاْ النَّاْسُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ فِيْ رَيْبٍ مِنَ الْبَعْثِ فَإِنَّاْ خَلَقْنَاْكُمْ مِنْ تُرَاْبٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ نُّطْفَةٍ ثُمَّ مِن ْ عَلَقَةٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ مُضْغَةٍ مُّخَلَّقَةٍ وَ غَيْرِ مُخَلَّقَةٍ لِنُبَيِّنَ لَكُمْ ) الحج 5 :
- من الآيات الكريمة السابقة يتبين أن خلق الإنسان يتم على مراحل على النحو التالي :
1- التراب : و دليل ذلك أن كافة العناصر المعدنية و العضوية التي يتركب منها جسم الإنسان موجودة في التراب و الطين و الدليل الثاني أنه بعد مماته سيصير تراباً لا يختلف عن التراب في شيء.

2- النطفة : و هي التي تخرق جدار البويضة و ينجم عن ذلك البيضة الملقحة (النطفة الأمشاج) التي تحرض الانقسامات الخلوية التي تجعل النطفة الأمشاج تنمو و تتكاثر حتى تصبح جنيناً متكاملاً كما في قوله تعالى : ( إِنَّاْ خَلَقْنَاْ الإِنْسَاْنَ مِنْ نُّطْفَةٍ أَمْشَاْجٍ ) الإنسان2 .

3- العلقة: بعد الانقسامات الخلوية التي تحدث في البيضة الملقحة تتشكل كتلة من الخلايا تشبه في شكلها المجهري ثمرة التوت (العلقة) و التي تتميز بقدرتها العجيبة على التعلق على جدار الرحم لتستمد الغذاء اللازم لها من الأوعية الدموية الموجودة فيه.

4- المضغة : تتخلق خلايا المضغة لتعطي براعم الأطراف و أعضاء و أجهزة الجسم المختلفة فهي تتكون إذاً من خلايا مخلقة أما الأغشية المحيطة بالمضغة ( الغشاء المشيمي و كذلك الزغابات التي ستتحول إلى الخلاص لاحقاً ) فإنها خلايا غير مخلقة، و تحت الدراسة المجهرية تبين أن الجنين في مرحلة المضغة يبدو كقطعة لحم أو صمغ ممضوغ و عليها علامة أسنان و أضراس ماضغة.
ألا يؤكد هذا قوله تعالى : ( مِنْ مُضْغَةٍ مُّخَلَّقَةٍ وَ غَيْرِ مُخَلَّقَةٍ ) فهل كان لمحمد صلى الله عليه و سلم جهاز(إيكو) عرف من خلاله هذه الحقيقة ؟!

5- ظهور العظام : ثبت علمياً أن العظام تبدأ بالظهور في نهاية مرحلة المضغة و هذا يوافق الترتيب الذي ذكرته الآية ( فَخَلَقْنَاْ الْمُضْغَةَ عِظَاْمَاً ) .

6- كساء العظام باللحم : لقد أثبت علم الأجنة الحديث أن العضلات (اللحم) تتشكل بعد العظام ببضعة أسابيع و يترافق الكساء العضلي بالكساء الجلدي للجنين و هذا يوافق تماماً قوله تعالى : ( فَكَسَوْنَاْ الْعِظَاْمَ لَحْمَاً ) .
عندما يشرف الأسبوع السابع من الحمل على الانتهاء تكون مراحل تخلق الجنين قد انتهت و صار شكله قريب الشبه بالجنين و يحتاج بعض الوقت ليكبر و يكتمل نموه و طوله و وزنه و يأخذ شك له المعروف.
و الآن: هل كان من الممكن لمحمد محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم أن يدلي بهذه المعلومات الطبية و قد عاش في عصر يسود فيه الجهل و التخلف؟؟؟
لقد أُلقِيَت هذه الآيات العظيمة في مؤتمر الإعجاز الطبي السابع للقرآن الكريم عام 1982 و ما إن سمع العالم التايلاندي (تاجاس) المتخصص بعلم الأجنة تلك الآيات حتى أعلن على الفور و بدون تردد أن لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله، كما حضر المؤتمر البروفيسور الشهير ( كيث مور) و هو أستاذ كبير في الجامعات الأميركية و الكندية و قال (من المستحيل أن يكون نبيكم قد عرف كل هذه التفصيلات الدقيقة عن أطوار تخلق و تصور الجنين من نفسه و لا بد أنه كان على اتصال مع عالم كبير أطلعه على هذه العلوم المختلفة ألا و هو الله) و قد أعلن إسلامه في المؤتمر الذي عقد عام 1983 و سطّر معجزات القرآن باللغة العربية في كتابه الجامعي الشهير الذي يُدَرّس لطلاب الطب في كليات أمريكا و كندا.


المعجـــزاتالعــــــددية
مقارنة بين عدد الكلامات الواردة في القران

الدنيا115 
الآخرة115 
الملائكة88 
الشيطان88
الحياة 145
الموت 145
الرجل 24
المرآة 24
كيد الشيطان11
الاستعاذة منه11 
اليوم365
الشهر12 
صلاة المسلمين5
و قد ذكرت كلمةالبحر32 و ذكـرت كـلمةالبر ّ13
- و بإجراء المعادلتين التاليتين نحصل على ما يلي :

المعادلة "1" : عدد كلمات البحر (الماء) ÷ مجموع عدد كلمات البر و البحر × 100

المعادلة "2" : عدد كـلمات البر (اليابسة) ÷ مجموع عدد كلمات البر و البحر × 100

بناء على المعادلة الأولى : 32 ÷45 × 100 ==== 71,111111111 بالمائة

وبناء على المعادلة الثانية : 13÷45 × 100 ==== 28,88888889 بالمائة

وقد أثبت العلم الحديث أن المحيط المائي يشكل 71,111111111 بالمائة من حجم الكرة الأرضية و أن المحيط اليابس (البر) يشكل 28,88888889 بال مائة (فهل هذا كله صدفة)!!!!

* القرآن الكريم المعجزة الخالدة قال تعالى : ( وَمَن يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الإِسْلاَمِ دِينًا فَلَن يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ ) .

* عن أبى أُمامة – رضى الله عنه- عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،قال : " إنَّ الله ومَلائكتهُ وأهل السمَواتِ والأرضِ حَتّى النمْلَةَ في جُحرِها وحتى الحُوتَ ليصلونَ عَلى مُعَلِّمى الناسِ الخَيْرَ " رواه الترمذى


----------



## azazi (25 ديسمبر 2006)

لم يرد لفظ في القران ياعزيزي على ان  عيسى عليه السلام قال انا الله اعبدوني؟؟

سبحان الله مو ةمقتنعين بالانجيل وجايين يقولون ان القران اثبيت ان عيسى هو الله؟؟

وهو اصلا مايدري  الموضوع  نسخ ولصق مايدري وين ربه حاطه 

لا اله الا الله محمد وعيسى رسولا الله وعبيييييييييييييييده


----------



## نانو (26 ديسمبر 2006)

هدا-نادي-الضاليييييييين قال:


> بعد تعبك فى الموضوع الكبير ده
> النتيجة
> زنقت نفسك زنقة وحشة اوى مع اللغة العربية
> يا ريت ترد على الخوة اللى كتبوا لك
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالله عليك يا اخى انا مسلمة والحمد لله
وكان ردى هذا لصاحب الموضوع لانه اعتبر ان كلمة هو تعنى انا وهذا غير صحيح
ان كنت مسلما 
اللهم غفر لى ولوالدى ولك ولمسلمين اجمعين
وان كنت غير ذلك 
اللهم اهدى جميع الناس الى ما تحبه وترضاه


----------



## نانو (26 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ما شاء الله على ردك القوى يا اخ drop245
رد مهذب ومعةه ادلة
بارك الله فيك وفى المسلمين
امين


----------



## BRAVE_HEART1 (26 ديسمبر 2006)

القران مايقول ان عيسى اله..يقول ان من قال انه اله يكفر ..بس انت تؤمن بكتاب محرف وهاذي مشكلتك الانجيل الي  معاكم محرف وبشهاده نصااارى من ربعكم


----------



## مستر بيرو (27 ديسمبر 2006)

_*الاخ ( مينو) اثبت الموضوع من الناحيه القرانيه .. بطريقه واضحه جدا  .. والمقصود في الموضوع بـ ( انا هو)*_
_* تعنى انا هو الله.. وليس معنى اخر كما ظن الاخوه.... ومثبته ايضا في هذه  الايه القرانيه *_
_*إِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدتُّكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلاً وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِىءُ الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلاَّ سِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ*__*)*_ 

_* يوجد معجزتين ذكرهم القران ( للمسيح) وهذه المعجزتين فوق طاقة البشر وهى*_
_* القدره على الخلق *_
_* و علم الغيب*_
_*  والقدر وحده على الخلق هو الله ... ومن يعرف الغيب هو الله وحده*_
_* ولم يقم احد من الانبياء بهذه المعجزات حتى الرسول محمد لم تنسب اليه على الاطلاق هذه المعجزات الا  يسوع وحده لتثبت الوهيته *_
_* التى لا يعترف بها الاخوه المسلمين*_


----------



## عائشة محمد (27 ديسمبر 2006)

> الاخ ( مينو) اثبت الموضوع من الناحيه القرانيه .. بطريقه واضحه جدا .. والمقصود في الموضوع بـ ( انا هو)
> تعنى انا هو الله.. وليس معنى اخر كما ظن الاخوه.... ومثبته ايضا في هذه الايه القرانيه
> إِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدتُّكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلاً وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِىءُ الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلاَّ سِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ)
> 
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
المعجزات اللي وضعت في سيدنا عيسى ما هي الا معجزات لتثبت للناس انه نبي لانك لو قريت في سيرة الانبياء هتلاقي ان عند كل واحد معجزات احلى من التاني .....
و معجزة سيدنا محمد -صلى الله عليه و سلم- هي القرآن لانك لو قريت رد الاخ drop245 هتلاقي ان القرآن ملئ بالمعجزات اللي رسولنا -صلى الله عليه و سلم- عرفها من مئات السنين و العالم كله لسة مكتشفها قريب ....
نيجي بقى لحكاية ان سيدنا عيسى إله و ده كلام غلط لانه بشر يأكل و ينام و يتجوز و ينجب مثلنا و هو مبيخلقش لا هو بسشفي المرضى و بيحيي الموتى و كله بأمر الله و كمان انت مهتمتش باول الاية لان الله تعالى بيقول فيها (ِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدتُّكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ ... ) لو عرفت تفسر الجزء ده صح هتلاقي ان دي نعمة من عند الله اعطاها الله لعيسى عليه السلام .


----------



## مستر بيرو (27 ديسمبر 2006)

عائشة محمد قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> المعجزات اللي وضعت في سيدنا عيسى ما هي الا معجزات لتثبت للناس انه نبي لانك لو قريت في سيرة الانبياء هتلاقي ان عند كل واحد معجزات احلى من التاني .....
> و معجزة سيدنا محمد -صلى الله عليه و سلم- هي القرآن لانك لو قريت رد الاخ drop245 هتلاقي ان القرآن ملئ بالمعجزات اللي رسولنا -صلى الله عليه و سلم- عرفها من مئات السنين و العالم كله لسة مكتشفها قريب ....
> نيجي بقى لحكاية ان سيدنا عيسى إله و ده كلام غلط لانه بشر يأكل و ينام و يتجوز و ينجب مثلنا و هو مبيخلقش لا هو بسشفي المرضى و بيحيي الموتى و كله بأمر الله و كمان انت مهتمتش باول الاية لان الله تعالى بيقول فيها (ِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدتُّكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ ... ) لو عرفت تفسر الجزء ده صح هتلاقي ان دي نعمة من عند الله اعطاها الله لعيسى عليه السلام .


 

_* هو ربنا اعطى لكل نبي القدره على عمل المجزات ليثبت للناس نبوته .. ده صح وثابت   عند كل انبياء العهد القديم  اما بنسبه  للمعجزات الى اعطاها الله ( للمسيح) متذكرش قبل كده ان في نبي قام بمثلها  ولا حتى  الرسول محمد قام بمثل هذه المعجزات  طاب  ليه ربنا ما اعطاش المعجزتين دول  للرسول محمد واعطاها للمسيح بس ؟؟؟*_
_* القدره على الخلق الله وحده  القادر عليها *_
_* وعلم الغيب الله وحده عالم الغيب *_
_* يعنى المسيح ليه كل قدرات الله *_​


----------



## باحثة عن الحق (27 ديسمبر 2006)

يا سبحان الله

من المنفترض إن الكلام مفسر نفسة 

هو الذي يصوركم في الأرحام كيف يشاء لا إله إلا هو العزيز الحكيم(6)

هل المسيح علية السلام كان يصورنا في الارحام أم كان يحى الموتى* ( بإذن الله )*

الله لا إله إلا هو ليجمعنكم إلى يوم القيامة لا ريب فيه ومن أصدق من الله حديثا(87) 


هل المسيح سيجمعنا يوم القيامة 

سبحان الله

ستتشهدون بأيات تدينكم


وما تسألهم عليه من أجر إن هو إلا ذكر للعالمين(104) 

سورة الرعد 13

سواء منكم من أسر القول ومن جهر به ومن هو مستخف بالليل وسارب بالنهار(10)

هو الذي يريكم البرق خوفا وطمعا وينشئ السحاب الثقال(12)

كذلك أرسلناك في أمة قد خلت من قبلها أمم لتتلو عليهم الذي أوحينا إليك وهم يكفرون بالرحمان قل هو ربي لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وإليه متاب(30) 

سورة إبراهيم 14

هذا بلاغ للناس ولينذروا به وليعلموا أنما هو إله واحد وليذكر أولوا الألباب(52) 

سورة الحجر 15

وإن ربك هو يحشرهم إنه حكيم عليم(25)

إن ربك هو الخلاق العليم(8


كيف يكون هذا دليل على إن الله هو المسيح بالعقل

فقد قال المسيح 

 أنَا هُوَ لا تخافــو "

لا أفسر الكلام على هوايا 

فهم  كانوا يشكون هل هو  الذى يرونة  أم لا 

وإرجعوا الى الموقف وإقروة جيدا

فقال لهم  
أنَا هُوَ لا تخافــو "



ولكن ما الدليل في هذة الجملة على إنة هو الله


بكل أدب وإحترام 

حتى لا تكتبوا عنى عضوة مطرودة لقلة الادب

هل قال المسيح عيس إبن مريم 


*
أ،أ الله فأعبدونى*


وياريت بالادلة الإنجيلة والنصوص


وليست الكلام يدل على هذا 


ولكم منى كل التقدير


----------



## zeus_zeus (27 ديسمبر 2006)

انما احب ان الفت نظر سعادتك انما يجب انت ترد انت على نفسك ونما انت تتلاعب الالفاظ مثل السوفسطائين
انما لى عندك عتاب ومن ثم سؤال
اولا (وقد إضطررنا للبحث فى القرآن كدين مقارن لوحشية المسلمين اليوم وقتلهم بالذبح والنحر لرقاب بنى البشر , وإغتصابهم الأرض والعرض وخطف النساء )
هل رايت بعينيك مسلم يزبح مسيحى او غير مسيحى او يغتصب فتاه او يخطف اخرى؟
بالعكس تماما انما هذا ما تحب ان تراه فى مخيلتك 
فالمسلم يؤمن بعسيى وامه مريم عليهما السلام فلا يمكنه الاساءه لهما ولا سقط اسلامه 
اما عن الشق الثانى السؤال
هل انت مقتنع بما كتبته فى بدايه الموضع  انما اظن انك توحد بالله الاله الواحد الذى لم يلد ولم يولد 
واخيرا الا تقول ان الله الاب خلق يسوع الابن لكى يكفر ويمسح ذنوب البشر بعد ما تاب ادم عليه السلام؟
وهل كان عيسى موجود قبل ادم لكى يتلقى منه كلمات فيتوب عليه
انما هذا عباره عن اشاره لله الواحد الاحد 
ان كنت تحاول ان تشكك فى الاسلام وفى الكتاب الشريف هل يمكنك ان تجاوبنى على سبب اخفاء انجيل برنابا؟


----------



## ابن ياسين (27 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على محمد بن عبدالله صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم أجميعن


الاخ  ++menno++




> والسؤال لماذا تم تغيير اسم الإله الحقيقى ؟؟ تتجه أصابع الإتهام إلى عثمان بن عفان عن أخطاء القرآن الجغرافية والتاريخية والنحوية واللغوية والعلمية وإضافة أسماء غير عربية وتغيير اسماء الأنبياء وإذا عددنا ما فى القرآن فإنه يحتاج إلى كتاب كامل وقد أخذ عثمان قرآنه أخذه من كل مصدر متاح فى عصرة والمصادر الغير إلهية تكون دائما قابلة للطعن والشك والتجريح والتحليل , وقد إضطررنا للبحث فى القرآن كدين مقارن



حقيقى يا اخ مينو  الكلام هذا يحتاج منك الى وقفة مع النفس
 يعنى اذا عثمان بن عفان وهذا افتراض جدلى اذا كان قدر انه يحرف القرآن ويغير فيه اسم الاله الحقيقى فماذا عن السنة النبوية الصحيحةهل استطاع عثمان رضوان الله عليه ان يكمل هذه الجريمة ويغير الاسم الحقيقى من صدور كل اصحاب النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم؟
كلامك اذا كان صحيح وهو طبعا يفتقر الى الصحة فهذا يعنى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم كان مؤمن بالوهية المسيح واصحابه بالتبعية فهل هذا معقول؟
واذا كان ذلك صحيح فماذا عن الاحاديث النبوسة التى تؤيد بشرية المسيح وتنفى فكرة الوهيته؟
 ماذا عن قول النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم(لا تطرونى كما اطرت النصارى عيسى بن مريم لكن قولوا عبد الله ورسوله) والاطراء هو المبالغة فى المدح
 ماذا عن قول النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم(من شهد ان لا اله الا الله وان محمدا رسول الله وان عيسى عبد الله ورسوله وكلمته القاها الى مريم وروح منه دخل الجنة)
وقد  جاء فى بعض الاحاديث ان عيسى عليه السلام بعد نزوله الى الارض سيقتل الدجال ويمكث فى الارض اربعين سنة ويتزوج فهل النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم كان مؤمن بالمسيح اله ومع  ذلك تنبأ بأنه سيتزوج؟ هذا جزء
  ثم من قال ان فى القرآن اسماء غير عربية؟
هل معنى ان هناك تشابه فى الاسماء بين اللغة العربية وغيرها من الاصول السامية يعنى انها غير عربية؟
 ثم لماذا لم تكن عربية  واللغات الاخرى اقتبستها منها  وكثر تداولها فيها؟
 سأعطيك مثال set up هى كلمة انجليزية الاصل ولكن اصبحت من كثرة التداول معربة واصبح لها تصريف  كاى كلمة عربية مثلا يسطب تسطيبا والتسطيب  ومسطب ومسطوب
 الشاهد ان الكلمة اصلها غير عربى ومع ذلك بعد تعريبها اصبح لها جميع التصريفات العربية
 ومع العلم اننى الان نستطيع ان نقول انها غير عربية لأننا عاصرنا الوقت التى تم تعريب الكلمة فيها؟
اذن الفيصل هنا عنصر الزمن فهل عاصر احد من القدماء الكلمات التى تقول عنها غير عربية وقت دخولها على اللغة العربية وتعريبها؟
وبذلك نقول ان الكلمات التى اشتيه فيها بعض العلماء  هى اصلا عربية لأن الله قال (لسان عربى مبين) والله صادق فى كلامه
وان هذه الكلمات العربية الاصل دخلت على اللغات الاخرى وتم تداولها فيها . 
ومن يكذب ذلك عليه ان يأتى بالدليل ان غير العرب سبقوا العرب فى استخدام هذه الكلمات؟
 اذا كما سبق ان الفيصل هو الزمن فلولا اننا عاصرنا  تعريب كلمة set up ما كان احد يقول انها عربية وانها اصلها عربى غير انجليزى
اما قولك



> وقد أخذ عثمان قرآنه أخذه من كل مصدر متاح فى عصرة والمصادر الغير إلهية


فعليك حضرتك ان تاتينا بهذه المصادرة وتثبت انه كانت متاحة للخليفة الراشد عثمان بن عفان رضى الله عنه مع العلم انه لم يكن يتحدث غير العربية  ولذلك لابد ان تكون هذه المصادر عربية 
وتنويه ان الترجمة للكتب غير العربية لم تكن قبل العصر العباسى وخاصة ازهارها فى عصر الخليفة المأمون الذى كان يكيل الذهب مقابل ما يترجم
 والسلام على من ابتع الهدى


----------



## miracle7 (27 ديسمبر 2006)

معجزة المسيح عليه السلام
معجزة المسيح عليه السلام

تتجلى في القرآن الكريم

بقلم عبد الدائم الكحيل

إذا أردت أن تعرف من هو المسيح عليه السلام فاقرأ القرآن ! لأن القرآن هو كتاب الحقائق التي لا ريب فيها. لذلك سوف نرى أن الله تعالى قد جعل في اسم المسيح عيسى ابن مريم معجزة رقمية تكشفها لنا لغة الأرقام القرآنية، لنستيقن بأن القرآن حقّ. هذه المعجزة تقوم على الرقم سبعة ومضاعفاته، كدليل على أن هذا القرآن صادر من رب السماوات السبع سبحانه وتعالى.

وفي هذا البحث نعتمد طريقة صف الأرقام وهي طريقة رياضية تسمى بالسلاسل العشرية، أي كل حدّ يتضاعف عن سابقه عشر مرات، بكلمة أخرى نحن في هذا البحث نقرأ العدد كما هو دون جمعه.

نظام مذهل لتكرار اسم (عيسى ابن مريم) في القرآن

عندما نبحث في القرآن عن كلمة (عيسى) نجدها قد تكررت في القرآن كله بالضبط (25) مرة. أما كلمة (ابن) فقد تكررت في القرآن كله (35) مرة، كلمة (مريم) نجدها مكررة في القرآن (34) مرة. نكتب هذه الأرقام بهذا التسلسل فنجد:

عيسى      ابن        مريم

25       35       34

إن العدد الذي يمثل تكرار هذه الكلمات هو 25 35 34 من مضاعفات الرقم سبعة:

25 35 34 = 7 × 49075

إن النظام يشمل حروف هذا الاسم الكريم، فكلمة (عيسى) عدد حروفها (4)، وكلمة (ابن) عدد حروفها (3) وكلمة (مريم) عدد حروفها (4)، لنرتب هذه الأرقام:

عيسى      ابن         مريم

4          3          4

إن العدد الذي يمثل حروف هذا الاسم هو (434) من مضاعفات السبعة:

434 = 7 × 62

والشيء المذهل هو ارتباط تكرار هذا الاسم بحروفه، لنكتب العددين من جديد:

تكراره: 343525 = 7 × 49075

حروفه: 434 = 7 × 62

عندما نصفّ ناتجي القسمة 49075 – 62، نجد عدداً من يتألف من سبع مراتب ويقبل القسمة على سبعة:

6249075 = 7 × 892725

والعجيب أن الناتج يقبل القسمة على (25) ايضاً – عدد مرات ذكر (عيسى) في القرآن:

892725 = 25 × 35709

إذن رأينا نظاماً عجيباً لاسم(عيسى ابن مريم) ولكن في القرآن نجد صياغات أخرى لهذا الاسم، مثلاً (المسيح ابن مريم)، فهل من نظام مُحكم؟

نظام مذهل لتكرار اسم (المسيح ابن مريم) في القرآن

تكررت كلمة (المسيح) في القرآن كله (11) مرة، كلمة (ابن) تكررت (35) مرة، وكلمة(مريم) تكررت (34) مرة في القرآن، نكتب هذه التكرارات على هذا الترتيب:

المسيح     ابن       مريم

11      35       34

إن العدد الذي يمثل تكرار هذه الكلمات هو: 343511 من مضاعفات الرقم سبعة:

343511 = 7 × 49073

إذن جاء تكرار عبارة (المسيح ابن مريم) بنظام متوافق مع النظام القرآني للرقم سبعة.

يقول الله عز وجل: (إنما المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله) [النساء:171]، عند تأمل هذا الاسم والتعريف للمسيح عليه السلام وجدتُ بأن حروف العبارة: (المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله) جاءت منضبطة على الرقم سبعة، لنكتب عدد أحرف كل كلمة لنرى ذلك:

المسيح  عيسى   ابن   مريم   رسول   الله

6       4      3    4      4       4

إن العدد الذي يمثل حروف هذا الاسم هو: (444346) من مضاعفات السبعة:

444346 = 7 × 63478

والشيء المثير للانتباه حقاً هو أن هذا العدد (444346) مجموع أرقامه هو:

6 + 4 + 3 + 4 + 4 + 4 = (25)

بعدد مرات ذكر (عيسى) في القرآن ! وناتج قسمة هذا العدد على سبعة كما رأينا هو: (63478) من مضاعفات العدد (34) عدد مرات ذكر (مريم) في القرآن:

63478 = 34 × 1867

نظام مذهل لتكرار اسم (مريم) في القرآن

والآن لنرى هذا التوافق المذهل لتكرار كلمة (مريم) مع كلمتي (المسيح) و (عيسى) فتكرار هذه الكلمات له نظام سباعي مُحكم. فكما نعلم أن مريم عليها السلام هي أمّ المسيح عليه السلام، لنكتب تكرار هاتين الكلمتين في القرآن:

مريم          المسيح

34           11

إن العدد الذي يمثل تكرار هاتين الكلمتين بهذا الترتيب هو: 1134 من مضاعفات الرقم سبعة:

1134 = 7 × 162

نطبق القاعدة ذاتها من أجل كلمة (عيسى)، فنجد النظام ذاته يتكرر، لنكتب تكرار كلمتي (مريم) و (عيسى) فنجد:

مريم     عيسى

34       25

إن العدد 2534 من مضاعفات الرقم سبعة:

2534 = 7 × 362

والعجيب أن مجموع هذه التكرارات للكلمات الثلاث: (مريم) – (المسيح) – (عيسى) هو:

34 + 11 + 25 = 70

وهذا العدد من مضاعفات السبعة:

70 = 7 × 10

أيضاً نجد أن تكرار كلمات: (المسيح) – (عيسى) –(ابن) – (مريم) في القرآن الكريم هو:

11 + 25 + 35 + 34 = 105

والعدد 105 من مضاعفات السبعة:

105 = 7 × 15

ونعيد السؤال من جديد

هل يمكن للمصادفة أن تأتي بنظام مُحكم كهذا؟ إنه الله عز وجل الذي خلق كل شيء هو الذي نظم هذه الحقائق لتشهد على وحدانيته، وتشهد على أن سيدنا المسيح عيسى ابن مريم هو رسول الله وكلمته وروحه.

إن النظام السباعي لتكرار هذا الاسم الكريم في كتاب الله والذي جاء متوافقاً مع الرقم سبعة، دليل على أن الذي جاء به محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هو نفس ما جاء به عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام، وأن الله تعالى قد رتب اسم هذا النبي الكريم عليه السلام بتناسق مع الرقم سبعة ليدلنا أن الذي أنزل القرآن هو ربّ السماوات السبع سبحانه وتعالى عما يقولون. وأنك عزيزي القارئ:

إذا أردت أن تقرأ الإنجيل الحقيقي فما عليك إلا أن تقرأ القرآن!

المهندس: عبد الدائم الكحيل

باحث في إعجاز القرآن الكريم


----------



## yaso (28 ديسمبر 2006)

ا


----------



## zeus_zeus (29 ديسمبر 2006)

بمناسبه الاعجاز الرقمى فى القران الكريم احب انى اضيف المعلومات دى كمان 


لا شك أن الأعجاز موجود فى كل كلمة من كلمات القرآن الكريم بل فى كل حرف من حروفه ولقد كانت النتائج التى توصل اليها الأستاذ رشاد خليفة باستخدام العقل الالكترونى مزهلة قدمت الدليل على صدق نبى الاسلام وعلى أن القرآن لا يمكن أن يكون من قول بشر فقد وضع الله سر اعجازالقرآن من أول آية منه وهى (البسملة) وتتركب تلك الآية من 19 حرف -وعلى أساس هذا الرقم بني نظام القرآن المحكم والذى نقتطف منه تلك الأمثلة : 1\ كل كلمة فى البسملة تتكرر في القرآن عددا من المرات يقبل القسمة على( 19)فكلمة (باسم) تكررت( 19)مرة وكلمة (الله)تكررت (2698)مرة وكلمة الرحمن تكررت (57) مرة وكلمة الرحيم تكررت (114)وكل رقم من هذه الأرقام يقبل القسمة على19) 2\أول ما نزل من القرآن يتكون من( 19) كلمة من( اقرأ) الى علم الانسان ما لم يعلم 3\ أول ما نزل من القرآن يتكون من 76) حرف وهو ناتج ضرب عدد كلمات البسملة فى حروفها 4\ ثانى ما نزل من القرآن يتكون من (285) حرف وهو من مضاعفات الرقم (19) 5\ ثانى ما نزل من القرآن يتكون من( 38) كلمة من (ن) الى يدهنون وهو ضعف رقم( 19) 6\ ثالث ما نزل من القرآن يتكون من(57) كلمة من (يا أيها المزمل) الى (جميلا) وهو ثلاثة أمثال الرقم(19) 7\ رابع ما نزل من القرآن الآيات من المدثر الى قوله تعالى عليها (تسعة عشر) 8\ عدد سور القرآن 114) سورة وهو من مضاعفات الرقم (19) 9\ عدد حروف القرآن( 329156) وهو من مضاعفات الرقم(19) 10\ البسملة المفقودة فى سورة التوبة نجدها فى سورة النمل وهى السورة رقم( 19) بعد سورة التوبة 11\ عدد الكلمات بين البسملتين فى سورة النمل( 342) كلمة وهو من مضاعفات الرقم( 19) 12\ الأحرف المقطعة كلها في أوائل السور بعد حذف المكرر منها (14 ) وعدد الفواتح بعد حذف المكرر منها (14 ) وعدد السور المفتتحة بأحرف مقطعة(29 ) ومجموع الأرقام الثلاثةهو من مضاعفات الرقم ( 19) 13\عندما نعد سور القرآن من الخلف الى الأمام نجد أن السورة( التاسعة عشرة )أول ما نزل من القرآن بل و الأكثر من ذلك فان عدد آيات سورة العلق( 19) آية 14\ عدد الآيات التى فيها أرقام( 285)آية وهو من مضاعفات الرقم (19) 15\ جميع الحروف المقطعة فى أوائل السور . تتكرر فى سورها الى مضاعفات الرقم(19) 16\ اذا جمعنا الحروف المتماثلة فى أوائل السور المفتتحة بأحرف مقطعة فاننا نلاحظ الآتي : أ\ أن مجموعها لابد وأن يكون من مضاعفات الرقم (19) سواء أكان الجمع أفقيا في السورة الواحدة أم رأسيا في جميع السور المفتتحة بنفس الحرف ب\ أنها تتكرر في سورها بمعدلأعلى من باقى الحروف ج\ أن معدلها فى سورها أعلى من معدلها في جميع سور القرآن د\ أنها تأتى في سلم تنازلي حسب ترتيبها فى أول كل سورة 17\ الحرف( ق)في سورة( ق)يتكرر( 57)مرة . ويتكرر فى (حم عسق)( 57) ومجموع الرقمين يساوى عدد سور القرآن الكريم وكل هذه الأرقام هى من مضاعفات الرقم( 19) ومن غرائب اعجاز القرآن أن الذين كذبو لوطا يسمون في القرآن قوم لوط الا في سورة (ق) فقد سماهم الله( اخوان لوط) ولو سماهم الله قوم لوطلزاد عدد أحرف (ق) عن مضاعفات الرقم (19) ولانهار النظام العددى الذي يقوم عليه اعجاز القرآن الكريم في هذا الرقم 18\ الحرف( ن)في سورة(ن)يتكرر(133 )مرة وهو رقم من مضاعفات الرقم( 19) 19\ الحرفان (ي,س) في سورة (يس) يتكرران( 285)وهه من مضاعفات الرقم (19).كما أن مجموع مكررات الحرف (ي) في سورتي (مريم ويس)مع مجموعات مكررات الحرف( س)في (الشعراء,النمل,القصص,يس والشورى) يساوى (969) مة وهذا الرقم من مضاعفات الرقم (19) 20\الحرفان( ط,ه ) فى سورة (طه)يتكرران 342مرة وهو من مضاعفات الرقم(19) - كما أن مجموع مكررات الحرف( ط) في السور التى تبدأ به وهيطه,الشعراء,النمل,القصص) مع مجموع مكررات الحرف( ه)في سورتي (مريم,طه)يساوي (589)مرة وهو من مضاعفات الرقم( 19) 21\ الحرفان( ح,م ) يتكرران في جميع السور المفتتحة بهما( 2166)مرة وهو من مضاعفات الرقم (19) 22\ الحرف(ص) في السور الثلاثة التى تفتتح به وهي(ص,الأعراف ومريم)يتكرران( 152)مرة. وهو من مضاعفات الرقم( 19) ومن الجدير بالذكرأن الرقم (19)مذكور في سورة (المدثر) وهذا الرقم نزل قبل الفاتحة وقبل بسملتها يقول الله تبارك وتعالى (سأصليه سقر,وما أدراك ما سقر, لا تبقى ولا تذر, لواحة للبشر,عليها تسعة عشر ,وما جعلنا أصحاب النار الا ملائكة , وما جعلنا عدتهم الا فتنة للذين كفروا, ليستيقن الذين أوتو الكتاب ويزداد الذين آمنو ايمانا ) ألم نتدبر يوما معنى تلك الآيات أولا: فتنة تعنى معنيين الأول الابتلاء والثانى العذاب أى أن المعنى أن الكافرين سيقولون عن عدد الملائكة بسبب كفرهم لماذا 19 (يعنى ليه ميكنوش عشرين) وبهذا الجحود والكفر يعذبهم الله فى جهنم بأيدى الملائكة ولكن ألم تلاحظوا شيئا الحديث فى الأية هنا عن الكافرين فما دخل أهل الكتاب بالأمر ويستيقنون بماذا وأنا كمؤمن أو كمؤمنة ماذا يزيد ايمانى فى كون الملائكة( 19) أوغير ذلك فسبحان الله العلى القدير وكأن تلك الأية اشارة الى اعجاز القرآن الكريم فى هذا الرقم من قبل أن تنزل البسملة التى بدأنا منها في الكشف عن أعجاز القرآن فى رقم 19) فحينما أعلم هذا الاعجاز يزيد ايمانى والمتوقع أنه حين يعلمه أهل الكتاب يتيقنون من أن القرآن المجيد كتاب الله وأن المصطفى عليه الصلاه والسلام هو خاتم أنبيائه ولكن لماذا19 بالذات؟ هذا أمر وغاية لا يعلمها الا الله وكذلك لا تنسوا أن هذا الرقم من الأرقام الفردية التى لا تقبل القسمة بسهولة على أى رقم بحيث تعطينا رقم صحيح وختاما أليس فى هذه الحقائق العلمية التى لا تقبل الشك أو الجدل أو المكابرة ما ينفى عن القرآن شبهات المغرضين صدق الله القائل العظيم (قل لئن اجتمعت الانس والجن على أن يأتوا بمثل هذا القرآن لا يأتون بمثله ,ولو كان بعضهم لبعض ظهيرا) وقوله تعالى ( سنريهم آياتنا فى الآفاق وفى أنفسهم حتى يتبين لهم أنه الحق)
  اتمنى من اى مسيحى يشير الى معجزات الانجيل :smil12:


----------



## ابن ياسين (29 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على محمد بن عبدالله صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم أجميعن
 حقيقى  الكلام فى الاعجاز العلمى للقرأن كلام لا يحده انسان فى مقال او اكثر لذلك اقدم لكم موقع لا يتحدث فقط عن  الاعجاز العلمى ولكن يتحدث عن فكرة الدين وارتباط الدين بالعلم وان الدين هو احد القضايا العلمية الكبرى فى تاريخ البشرية وهو موضع للدكتور محمد الحسينى اسماعيل ويمكنكم التعرف على هويته من خلال الموقع
http://truth-2u.com/article.php?do=show_subject&ID=63&no=2


----------



## ابن ياسين (29 ديسمبر 2006)

·        الله ـ سبحانه وتعالى ـ مصدر المعرفة والعلم الإنساني ..



      حتى لا يخطيء الظن لأول وهلة من عنوان هذا البحث ـ .. بين الصياغة البشرية والصياغة الإلهية ـ والذي قد يوحي باستقلالية الفكر الإنساني عن الإحاطة والقدرة الإلهية ، لابد لي من الإشارة أولا إلى أن علم الإنسان مصدره الله ( I ) ، كما جاء في قوله تعالى ..



) عَلَّمَ الْإِنسَانَ مَا لَمْ يَعْلَمْ (5) (

( القرآن المجيد : العلق {96} : 5 )



وعلم الإنسان يشمل " الحشد .. والمنطق " ، أي حشد الأسماء ، والمنطق الإنساني ( وهو عبارة عن العلاقات الترابطية بين مفردات الحشد ) وكلاهما مستقل عن الآخر . فعن " حشد الأسماء " يقول المولى ( U ) ..



) وَعَلَّمَ آدَمَ الأَسْمَاء كُلَّهَا .. (31)  (

( القرآن المجيد : البقرة {2} : 31 )



و " آدم " في هذا النص الكريم يشمل " آدم وذريته " ، أو البشرية بصفة عامة .  ومن هذا النص الكريم نرى أن العملية التعليمية تتم بالإلهام الإلهى ( أو بالفطرة [2] ) . و " الأسماء كلها " في هـذا النص الكريم تعني " الحشد أي حشد الأسماء " على النحو السابق ذكره .



أما المنطق الإنساني .. والذي يمثل العلاقات الترابطية والبيانية بين مفردات الحشد ـ ومصدره الله ( I ) أيضا ـ فيأتي  فى قوله تعالى :



) خَلَقَ الإِنْسَانَ (3) عَلَّمَهُ البَيَانَ (4) (

( القرآن المجيد : الرحمن {55} : 3 - 4 ) 



وهكذا ؛ يمثل النص القرآنى الأول " حشد الأسماء " ، بينما النص القرآنى الثانى يمثل " المنطق الإنسانى " .. وكلاهما مصدره الله ( I ) . ويخضع علم الإنسان ومعرفته لحدود محددة أو مقررة سلفا وبما هو مسموح به فقط من الله ( I ) ، كما جاء في قوله تعالى .. 



) .. وَلاَ يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلاَّ بِمَا شَاء .. (255) (

( القرآن المجيد : البقرة {2} : 255 )



ويبين لنا المولى ( U ) بأنه " هو " مصدر علم الإنسان على طول تقدمه الحضاري .. كما جاء في قوله تعالى ..



) وَاتَّقُوا الَّذِي أَمَدَّكُم بِمَا تَعْلَمُونَ (132) (

( القرآن المجيد : الشعراء {26} : 132 )



أي أن عملية التعليم والتطور الحضاري للإنسان هي عملية مستمرة ومصدرها الله ( I ) أيضا .



ويخبرنا المولى ( U ) بلانهائية العلم .. كما يأتي هذا في قوله تعالى ..



) .. وَفَوْقَ كُلِّ ذِي عِلْمٍ عَلِيمٌ (76) (

( القرآن المجيد : يوسف {12} : 76 )



وتفسير ذلك سهل .. لأن كل عليم هو ذو علم  ، وبالتالي فوقه عليم آخر .. وهكذا بغير نهاية [ تماما كما يتم تعريف لانهائية الأعداد بأنها : " يوجد دائما عدد أكبر من أي عدد كبير يمكن ذكره " ] . وعلى الرغم من لانهائية العلم .. إلا أنه علم محدود .. كما جاء في قوله تعالى ..



) وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الرُّوحِ قُلِ الرُّوحُ مِنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّي وَمَا أُوتِيتُم مِّن الْعِلْمِ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً (85) (

( القرآن المجيد : الإسراء {17} : 85 )



وهنا نصل إلى معنى المتسلسلات الرياضية التقاربية .. أي على الرغم من وجود الزيادة المضطردة في العلم إلا أن القيمة النهائية لعلم الإنسان هي قيمة محدودة ولا يمكن أن تتجاوز قيمة معينة وقليلة . وحتى القليل من العلم لن يدركـه الإنسان حتى في نهاية حضاراته .. كما جاء في قوله تعالى ..



 ) .. حَتَّىَ إِذَا أَخَذَتِ الأَرْضُ زُخْرُفَهَا وَازَّيَّنَتْ وَظَنَّ أَهْلُهَا أَنَّهُمْ قَادِرُونَ عَلَيْهَآ أَتَاهَا أَمْرُنَا لَيْلاً أَوْ نَهَارًا فَجَعَلْنَاهَا حَصِيدًا كَأَن لَّمْ تَغْنَ بِالأَمْسِ كَذَلِكَ نُفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ (24) (

( القرآن المجيد : يونس {10} : 24 )



[ زخرفها وازينت : بهجتها من جميع صور وألوان النبات والجماد وألوان التقدم التكنولوجي / آتاها أمرنا : آتاها قضاؤنا / حصيدا : أي اجتثاث كل صور الزخرف والزينة كما لو أنها نبات حصده المنجل / كأن لم تغن بالأمس : كما لم تكن موجودة بالأمس ، ويعني هذا اختفاء كل صور الزخرف والزينة السابقة قبل قضاء الله ]



فكما نرى أن الإنسان سوف يظن أنه أدرك نهاية العلم .. ولكنه يعلم يقينا بأنه لم يدرك هذه النهاية ..!!!  ويبقى قبل أغادر هذه الفقرة .. أذكّر بقوله تعالى ..



) هُوَ الْأَوَّلُ وَالْآخِرُ وَالظَّاهِرُ وَالْبَاطِنُ وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ (3) (

( القرآن المجيد : الحديد {57} : 3 )



وهنا يختفي الإنسان بعلمه .. ويختفي الوجود بمفرداته .. ولا يبقى سوى الله سبحانه تعالى .. ويصبح هو المعلم عنكم سواكم .. ويبقى عِلم من لا يزال كما لم يزل .. ولكنها نظرة لا يدركها إلا الخواص ..



      وبعد هذا التقديم يمكننا أن نقوم بتعريف المنهاج العلمي والرياضي من خلال الفكر المعاصر حتى يمكننا استكمال شرح معنى التحول في النموذج الديني عنوان الكتاب .


----------



## bawady (1 يناير 2007)

ان من يقول ان المسيح هو الرب او حتى ابن الرب لان هذا كلام غير صحيح بالمرة فكيف يعقل ان يعذب اله او يصلب و كيف يولد من انسانة كان يجب ان تكون امه الاهة ايضا حتى يحدث التوافق وكيف يكون الاها وكان يدخل الخلاء وينام و يمرض و ياكل و يشرب و يذهب للاسواق هو و امه سبحان الله عما يصفون و يفترون على الله الكذب و هم يعلمون يجب ان يكون الاله منزها من صفات البشر     قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفوا احد .


----------



## stan55 (4 يناير 2007)

انا من راي ان المسلمين عندهم ايات متناقضة و هم مش فاهمينها بستنوا شيخ عر* ايفهمه اياها


----------



## lovebjw (6 يناير 2007)

zeus_zeus قال:


> انما احب ان الفت نظر سعادتك انما يجب انت ترد انت على نفسك ونما انت تتلاعب الالفاظ مثل السوفسطائين
> انما لى عندك عتاب ومن ثم سؤال
> اولا (وقد إضطررنا للبحث فى القرآن كدين مقارن لوحشية المسلمين اليوم وقتلهم بالذبح والنحر لرقاب بنى البشر , وإغتصابهم الأرض والعرض وخطف النساء )
> هل رايت بعينيك مسلم يزبح مسيحى او غير مسيحى او يغتصب فتاه او يخطف اخرى؟
> ...


استاذى العزيز زيوس كلنا شفنوا المسلمين وهم بيقاتلو الناس وحلقات الاعدام موجودة فى موبيلات كل الناس  وحضرتك اكيد شفت لو حضرتك عايز انا ممكن ابعتلك دا من عينى يعنى 
وغير كدة يا استاذ زيوس انا متهايلى انا رديت بخصوص انجيل برنابا واقولتلك انا هارد عليك وهاثبتلك ان هو مجرد انجيل كاتبه واحد مسلم وادعى انه انجيل ليضحك به على عقول الناس الغلابة فى اسبانيا 
وانا هنا هاسالك سوال يا استاذ زيوس وسوالى ليس الى حضرتك فقط بل الى كل المسلمين 
اذا كان التوبة كفيلة بالدخول الى الجنة لماذ لم يرجع الله ادام وحواء الى الجنة مرة اخرى مع انه زى ما مكتوب فى القران الله هو اللى قالهم ازاى يتوبو تخيل معاى ان الله هو اللى يعلمهم ودا فى الاخر مش كفيل يبقى السلسلة ناقصة حلقة وهى ازاى هدخل الجنة وانا مسلم اذا كان الله اعطى لادم التوبة ولم يرجعه للجنة مرة اخرى 
وارجو من حضرتك بمنتهى البساطة الرد حوالينا ازاى المسلم هيدخل الجنة 
وشكر ليك صديقى زيوس


----------



## lovebjw (6 يناير 2007)

ابن ياسين قال:


> بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على محمد بن عبدالله صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم أجميعن
> 
> 
> الاخ  ++menno++
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته استاذى الفاضل جدا والمحترم جدا فى ردءك 
ممكن اسالك سوال انت شايف انهى كتاب سنة او كتاب احاديث تحب نتكلم فيه 
يعنى بالاصح انت ترشح انهى كتاب وبتقول عليه ان هو صحيح البخارى 
حلو اوى لو حضرتك موافق على الكلام اقولنا اه البخارى واحنا نتكلم من البخارى ونبعد القران ونتكلم من الاحاديث 
مع انى احب اوضحالك حاجة انا من تاريخ كلامى مع المسلمين معظهم كان بيجى فى الاخر ويقولى بلاش نتكلم من الاحاديث وخلينا نتكلم فى القران بس 
وحضرتك عملت العكس مع علمك بضعف بعض الاحاديث واسناد البعض الاخر اسناد حسن 
وشوية يقول كان فى واحد وهو يبنقل الحديث كان راجل مزود فى الكلام 
خلاص حضرتك لو شايف اى كتاب احاديث نتكلم بيه اقول كتاب كذا ونشوف وندرسه مع حضرتك 
وشكر جدا ليك


----------



## ابراهيم نوح (12 فبراير 2007)

*ان الذين يريدون ان يحثوا التراب على السماء انما يحثون التراب على وجوههمن وستبقى السماء هى السماء ، ضاحكة السن باسمة المحيا*


----------



## ابراهيم نوح (12 فبراير 2007)

اعبادالمسيح لنا سؤال ...... نريد جوابه ممن وعاه
اذا مات الاله بفعل قوم  ..... اماتوه فهل هذا اله
ويا عجبا لقبر ضم ربا     ..... واعجب منه بطنا قد حواه
يشق الفرج مولوداصغيرا ..... ضعيفا فاتحا للثدى فاه
تعالى الله عن افك النصارى ..... سيسئل كلهم عما افتراه

 افلا تعقلون؟؟؟؟؟!!


----------



## rayan (12 فبراير 2007)

الرب هو يسوع المسيح


----------



## mak dan (12 فبراير 2007)

انا من راي ان المسلمين عندهم ايات متناقضة و هم مش فاهمينها بستنوا شيخ عر* ايفهمه اياها
 .... أنا عاوز بس أعرف هى ايه هذه الأيات المتناقضة... وشكراً


----------



## mak dan (12 فبراير 2007)

أنا أعتقد أن الأخ كاتب الموضوع تأثر وجاله لبس بين الضمير العربى هو وبين اسم إله اليهود (يهوا)  وشكراً


----------

